# Official LittleBigPlanet Thread of White Knight Chronicles and stuff



## l0rdza0n (Jul 19, 2007)

It may just be me, but this game just defines: AWESOMENESS.. I honestly can't remember being this impressed with a game in so long.. I'm seriously geeked out.. 

if a word can sum up my thoughts: It's fresh.. LBP is just fresh.. I haven't been this geeked out for a game in a while and frankly.. this video shows why

LOL I love when the guy's asking, "How the hell did you guys do that?" when they made the tank but the truth of the matter was they're just goofing around..

Create. Play. Share. -- LBP, I for one cannot wait, I thought I'd share this video for those who haven't seen or know what LBP is yet ^^


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 19, 2007)

this game is made of pure win
the little characters alone fill their world with win


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 19, 2007)

KingXIII said:


> this game is made of pure win
> the little characters alone fill their world with win



I could not agree more..

this game is like Gai, someone would look and go, 'what's the point?' or an explanation

...it doesn't need an explanation or a point, it's pure win!

./true


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 19, 2007)

I've missed out on all the other PS3 betas, but this is one that I really need to work to get into. The amount of creativity and fun this will bring to console gaming is great in my opinion. Looking forward to playing through levels created by users.

I am curious as to weather the Sack Boys will be capable of running around loops.


----------



## Pein (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah cant wait until 2008


----------



## wiplok (Jul 19, 2007)

this games looks awesome! unfortunally, i dont have a ps3(atleast yet)
maybe ill wait till it gets alot cheaper.
anyway, here's one of the vids that blew me away


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2007)

I was sold the moment I saw them make a tank out of the stuff they had.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 19, 2007)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I was sold the moment I saw them make a tank out of the stuff they had.



that was great.. my favorite part too..
all because this wasn't a presentation or a big prepared thing, it was a stage demo and those guys were CLEARLY goofing off

LOL when the interviewer asked "how'd you guys do that?" lol im pretty much with him laughing cuz those two were jus goofing around and was makin somethin so cool


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 19, 2007)

Cardboard box as a hat?  Wins already....


----------



## ninhoic (Jul 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I was sold the moment I saw them make a tank out of the stuff they had.


I knew I wanted this before they showed that, but now I NEED this game!  Love how seamless the physics work for whatever they do to the level.  Imagine making more than just that tank...


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

*Official LittleBigPlanet Thread*

Time for an official thread dedicated to this potentially awesome game.

Apparently, the US gamers will get following sackboys as DLC:

Kratos: 
Nariko:

Hopefully we will get those in Europe, too.

Edit1: Official UK Box art


----------



## Akira (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm definetly getting this, and looking at the Kratos and Nariko sackboys only makes me want it more.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 6, 2008)

Getting fairly hyped for this


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

I've read that you can only get one of those two sackboys when you pre-order a copy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2008)

I've read the same thing too on the Playstation blog, but the specifics are not quite finalized yet.  Better change the first post then.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I've read the same thing too on the Playstation blog, but the specifics are not quite finalized yet.  Better change the first post then.


You could do that for me ^___^


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2008)

Our/my perceptions of the game have grown a lot since the first (jaw-dropping) showing last year, when many people (including me) were thinking that the game could get redundant fairly quickly but we've seen the engine and examples of what it can do expand a great deal since then. I'm looking forward to this game a lot, and hope it sticks to it's October release date.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 11, 2008)

No bullshit.. but this is *exactly* the reason I thought this game would risk it's chances of great commercial success. 



When we saw the demo's, I'm not sure how many people noticed the amount of menu's and options the guys were going through because it was all moving so fast and everyone was focused on the end product; but this is why I don't think this game will be that accessible.. especially to younger audiences I'd say, or anyone who's impatient with a steep learning curve. Of course this only affects the 'create' aspect of the game and you can still play a solid single-player, but that was the whole catch about this. 

I don't think I'll be complaining about it personally, but I think a lot of people will.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like this is a game where you need some learning, common sense and a basic knowledge of physics.

Though, if the control manual is included, then I don't see much of a problem.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm certain lots of tutorials will appear on youtube for more complex and complicated building structures. And the complex part is half the fun. I'll probably really enjoy the one player, but the building is what I'm looking forward to most. I mean if I didn't want someting that complicated I'd go play linerider...


----------



## speedstar (Aug 11, 2008)

cant wait.

play create share

co-opetition

Any one have levels mapped out in their head, or more practically, on a piece a paper?


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 11, 2008)

When I first saw this game a while ago I was like WTF! and now this game caught my eye. Its looks so fun.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm soo getting this game there's going to be a crapload of Mario copied levels done by people seen vids of bullet like enemies from Mario can be used in this game. 

Anyways here's the latest vid of LBP:

Link removed


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2008)

speedstar said:


> cant wait.
> 
> play create share
> 
> ...



The problem with that is we haven't seen all the tools, which makes it pretty hard to plan for. I know I'm gonna have a lot of fun creating levels though, I hope the tools allow for some grand scale sh!t


----------



## speedstar (Aug 12, 2008)

_*GRAND SCALE SHIT*_

im willing to bet my sackboy on it


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, apparently all the levels that are 'ready-made' on the BD are made using the same tools they give us.. so as we long see some nice big stuff in there I'll be satisfied. I know they have big plans on DLC. Good for everyone else but I won't be seeing any of that content for a while probably.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 13, 2008)

New trailer:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 14, 2008)

Official UK boxart.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

They could have made it a bit more stylished...


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 14, 2008)

^There's a fro there.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Updated OP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2008)

What the hell his this game about? It looks kinda gay. What the fuck is a sackboy?


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell his this game about? It looks kinda gay. What the fuck is a sackboy?


I thought you followed the E3 Presentation of Sony?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2008)

I did not.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I did not.


Seeing as you're a RPG player, I don't think you're going to be interested anyway. =>

LBP is kind of a platformer with a deep system of custom level creation.

There are some footages at IGN

And also, pre-ordering will get you one of these Sackboys:


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

definitely getting this


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow at this vid, makes me think of possibly creating sonic like levels:

Link removed


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 20, 2008)

New trailer:


10 secs of google


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so stoked for this game. It has the potential to change the gaming industry.

But I am just excited that we can create levels and share them with pretty much anyone around the world.


----------



## Batman (Aug 20, 2008)

I really shouldn't get this. I know for a fact that if I get a came with this much ability to create, my life will be gone! But still . . .


----------



## ShangDOh (Aug 21, 2008)

I never even considered buying this game, but after watching that E3 presentation....

Well shit, it's turned me into a believer.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 21, 2008)

My one and ONLY worry about this game is how easy it is to create levels.
If they screw up the interface, then casual gamers won't really get a lot out of it


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 21, 2008)

Every time I see more of this game, It makes my anticipation for it grow. I really can't wait for it, I hope it lives up to all the hype.

Guess I'll be reserving to get the Kratos sack boy lol.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> My one and ONLY worry about this game is how easy it is to create levels.
> If they screw up the interface, then casual gamers won't really get a lot out of it



I think that will probably be an issue too. But honestly f*ck casual gamers if it limits creativity. At the end of the day, people talk about creating now; but the majority of gamers will be playing the offline mode (levels already on the BD) and then they'll just be playing other people's levels lol. I mean I've got plans to make a few levels but I'll probably end up a leech at some point as well.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 22, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I think that will probably be an issue too. But honestly f*ck casual gamers if it limits creativity. At the end of the day, people talk about creating now; but the majority of gamers will be playing the offline mode (levels already on the BD) and then they'll just be playing other people's levels lol. I mean I've got plans to make a few levels but I'll probably end up a leech at some point as well.



yeah i agree,
as long as the learning curve isn't TOO steep I'll enjoy spending time creating levels

anyway, I'm not really expecting casual gamers to come up with a lot
they'll be spending their time leeching off the thousands of user-create levels in no time


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 23, 2008)

New vid scroll down a bit: Oops, sorry.



Nice!


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 23, 2008)

Some other new videos on gametrailers. 
Sackizilla is win...


----------



## Jaga (Aug 29, 2008)

MGS4 helped boost PS3 sales but this game and Storm r gonna be the PS3's saviors...i hope...lol... cuz i'm prolly gonna get a PS3...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant fan-made trailer. 



Snake Sackboy.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2008)

Which box art do you prefer?





I prefer the US one.

--

Snake that Snake sackboy was dope lol.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2008)

I want the 'Only On Playstation' banner. Hopefully they'll implement that.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think thats a bit dumb to have that. It's like they wanna show off there games which is good. but putting "Only on PlayStation/PlayStation Network" spoils the box art.


----------



## Segan (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't want either one.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2008)

Kratos Sackboy? On my PS3?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuckin mines and explosions and shi' li' that.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 31, 2008)

Venom said:


> Which box art do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The US one looks a lot better in my opinion, but I don't really care for either one. Of course the box isn't what matters to me, the game does. 
I hope you can make a Snake Sackboy like the one in that video, even though I know that's fan made.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2008)

Venom said:


> Which box art do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like the Euro art more.  Either way, you can't really go wrong with Little Big Planet.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 1, 2008)

Couple of new vids:

Ghost level: CLICK HERE

Recent Interview: CLICK HERE

A vid example of how large levels can be when you create one: Link removed

Oh and it's been confirm that this game will have Disney DLC.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm surprised that there's over 50 levels. Looks like there'll be lots of gameplay creating and playing, I'll probably end up spending more time creating though. 
That rocket car looks like it has lots of possibilities.  Making levels like that last one will sure take a long time, but it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 1, 2008)

I can imagine how much hard drive space those levels are going to take up, alot more than soul calibur created characters I can tell you that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2008)

How much did the Soul Calibur created characters take up?


----------



## Akuma (Sep 1, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> How much did the Soul Calibur created characters take up?




Im not quite sure, but Im guessing that soul calibur only had a big install because of the create a characters(extra space for create a characters). Which Im guessing they will do the same thing to this game with the levels. Either way its totally worth the time ill put into it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2008)

Might have to free my HDD up completely then.. hope it doesn't get too big, I've only got a 40GB.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah me to unfortunately, I should have waited for the cheaper 80 gig supposedly coming soon.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2008)

You UK user?


----------



## Akira (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay.. the game is now a confirmed purchase for me.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't really followed this game, but I really wanna get that Kratos pre-order form EBGames.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 4, 2008)

PAX 08 Walkthrough:


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 4, 2008)

Great walkthroughs, gonna have alot of fun with that rocket ship.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 9, 2008)

New vid: Promo Video

That cheetah can sure run!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Link removed

This is a joke right?


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 11, 2008)

That takes everything I love about Little Big Planet, shatters it to pieces, and then shits on it. But honestly, the entire article sounds like a joke. I doubt it's true, but if it is.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> New trailer:



omg this game looks so damn cute


----------



## TEK (Sep 13, 2008)

The more I look at this game, the more I'm liking it. I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2008)

The dates have been pushed forward! 

*Oct. 21st for NA* , and *Oct. 24th for UK*. The rest of Europe might follow the UK or still be 29th, unconfirmed.


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update!!! I hope more videos of this game pop up soon. Every little thing is getting me excited about this release.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> The dates have been pushed forward!
> 
> *Oct. 21st for NA* , and *Oct. 24th for UK*. The rest of Europe might follow the UK or still be 29th, unconfirmed.



Wasn't it already the 21st for the US?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2008)

Probably was, but UK was the 29th. 5 days earlier for us! This will be only the 2nd game I buy at full price for the PS3.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Sep 16, 2008)

I will def purchase this game on launch day.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 17, 2008)

Just reserved my copy and got Kratos Ticket.


----------



## TEK (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't really like Gamestop so I'm debating if I should reserve it. Is Gamestop the only place to get the Kratos sackboy?


----------



## TEK (Sep 18, 2008)

From what I hear, it's a pre-order exclusive so it'll probably be included with the disc somehow. I believe it's only at Gamestop though but I'm not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2008)

I never bother with pre-ordering nonsense personally. There's a great interview with Alex Evans on gamesindustry.biz where he talks about how they've implemented a Facebook-esque feature where photos you take can be tagged, and you can click the Sackboy/girl to go to that user's profile. 

It's a great read.  ||


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks kind of interesting.  As for pre-ordering it. I just did it for the Kratos sackboy.


----------



## TEK (Sep 18, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Looks kind of interesting.  As for pre-ordering it. I just did it for the Kratos sackboy.



Out of curiosity, where did you preorder it at?


----------



## RodMack (Sep 18, 2008)

I pre-ordered LBP a couple of days ago at EBGames since that was the only place to get the Kratos Sackboy code.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 18, 2008)

I got it from Gamestop, but I think you can get it from EB Games (same thing really). I don't really like them either, but I had a gift certificate from a while ago to use there and so I just said what the heck and reserved one there to get the Kratos sackboy. Of course it is just a Kratos sackboy, so if you really don't like Gamestop then it's not a big deal.


----------



## TEK (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't like Gamestop that much but they do entice me to shop there every now and then. I know the one by my house is having their typical used game sale of buy 2 get 1 free so I'm tempted to go pick up some games now.

As for the Kratos Sackboy, I would like one but I don't care that much about having it. I'll most likely customize my own anyways so I guess it's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 19, 2008)

About one month to go, can't wait.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome news, I really can't wait. October 21st can't come fast enough.


----------



## TEK (Sep 20, 2008)

Man, everyday brings us one day closer to it.....and now we're really close to the release date....I'm hecka excited!!!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 20, 2008)

This is going to be so damn fun. Can't wait.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 20, 2008)

Man, this or Fable II, I can't decide...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 20, 2008)

Wait for the reviews/impressions if you're not sure, I'll be buying this straight away unless it gets some truly horrible Haze-esque reviews.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 20, 2008)

Some GAF stuff:


			
				RiotPelaaja said:
			
		

> Playing the review code right now, the game is sooo awesome. With all the "build stuff yourself" hoopla, I've almost forgot that the game is a really, really good and superbly drugged out inventive platformer.
> 
> There's a Motorstorm: Pacific Rift level online already and some others from Sony devs.





			
				RiotPelaaja said:
			
		

> Couple of hours of two player coop under my belt. Game is fucking TIGHT. No problems whatsoever online. You can see everyone on your friends list on the LittleMoon in your pod complete with their PSN avatars and you see who is playing LBP. The latter you can invite or join their pod and off you go. Smooth as fuck.
> 
> Got through the first three chapters and as a person who thinks Super Mario World is the finest platform game ever, some of the sequenes in LBP top that game and really show what can be done in 2d/3d platforming. The two player "puzzles" are fun too and some of the just had us laughing out loud as we kept fucking up. Most of the puzzles requiring two players give you harder to get items. The levels have big 2X signs telling you that this way for two players. I wonder if if it says 3X if you got three players.
> 
> ...





			
				AmMortal said:
			
		

> yeah, looks like crap, but you get the idea
> 
> That's what I'll be doing.





			
				m0dus said:
			
		

> Ironically, I JUST uploaded a possible entry last night that is similar to the space suit concept:
> 
> the 'manga hero' sackboy



I'm not even thinking about Resistance 2 or Motorstorm 2 at this point, want this game *now*.


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2008)

Whoa, that last pic is awesome...


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

This game is being hyped a lot. they better deliver. I hope they do, ps3 needs some amazing exclusives to make a name for themselves. Still waiting.


----------



## TEK (Sep 21, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> This game is being hyped a lot. they better deliver. I hope they do, ps3 needs some amazing exclusives to make a name for themselves. Still waiting.



Agreed. I mean, I personally love the PS3 and hope that this exclusive brings some more love to the system. I honestly believe this game will deliver but only time will tell....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 22, 2008)

Er.. this is quite contrary to the fact that MM announced the game went gold three days ago.. but one of the devs on the PS boards has said there won't be an online creating mode out of the box and that it will be implemented in the first major update they plan to release as soon as possible.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 22, 2008)

It's not a big deal, you can still make your levels just not online with your friends, and i doubt it will be a weak before the update is available.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is true, I misunderstood it the first time I read it. You just can't create the same level in co-operation with friends online, but I didn't really know you could even do that. :/ 

All this time I'm thinking you make your levels offline by yourself.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> It's not a big deal, you can still make your levels just not online with your friends, and i doubt it will be a weak before the update is available.



Indeed, that's why that news didn't effect me.



Snake_108 said:


> That is true, I misunderstood it the first time I read it. You just can't create the same level in co-operation with friends online, but I didn't really know you could even do that. :/
> 
> All this time I'm thinking you make your levels offline by yourself.



Haha yeah, I wasn't sure if that was truly going to be a feature as well. It's awesome, but I only have a few friends who will be as into the creation aspect as me. Though I'm sure it'll be fun to work with some people here on NF.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> Whoa, that last pic is awesome...



How customizable are those outfits.  With some slight changes and a palette swap, I could make a sweet Belzeeb from Bomberman 64.

Anyways, just pre-ordered this at Gamestop today.  First (and probobly only) game i've ever pre-ordered there.



Snake_108 said:


> All this time I'm thinking you make your levels offline by yourself.



Yep, you can (supposedly) make some pretty complex levels in a short amount of time, by having 4 players locally all building it at once.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2008)

Woot.  Finally picked up my pre-order @ Best Buy.  Took me long enough to do it. xD


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 23, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Woot.  Finally picked up my pre-order @ Best Buy.  Took me long enough to do it. xD



Best buy is for Nariko right?

-edit- 3000 woot


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Best buy is for Nariko right?
> 
> -edit- 3000 woot



It's over 2,999! 

Yeah...I couldn't be funneh ;-;

Just to check, Nariko is the girl from Heavenly Sword, correct? That 4 hour game?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's over 2,999!
> 
> Yeah...I couldn't be funneh ;-;
> 
> Just to check, Nariko is the girl from Heavenly Sword, correct? That 4 hour game?



Yar.  That is correct.  I can probably make a better HS game with LBP... j/k

But yeah, wanted it for Nariko.  Never been a big fan of the bald Spartan.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's over 2,999!
> 
> Yeah...I couldn't be funneh ;-;



Thanks for trying 


Anyway lol, I'd love to get both to be honest. I wonder if it's possible? I'll pre-order from both places if it is xD


----------



## Athrum (Sep 23, 2008)

With a bit of luck both costumes will be DLC in a couple of weeks


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 23, 2008)

Fuck off you Yanks!!!!11 This is ours!!! 

 My PS3 isn't even online.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been trying to get through to the website for half an hour now, with over twenty tabs refreshing constantly. 

Sigh


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah I had the same problem. Make sure you don't refresh let it load, I'll take awhile but it will load.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 23, 2008)

That doesn't really work either

servers are beyond fucked up right now, shitloads of people trying to get the remaining keys.

I should have been there earlier >_<


----------



## Akira (Sep 23, 2008)

I've had zero luck getting onto the site, and I'm pretty sure there aren't any keys left my now anyway.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 23, 2008)

I gave up a little while ago.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 23, 2008)

Fuck yes, finally managed to get a key. 1049 left.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2008)

Blah, I hate waiting til the end of work... thank god I was able to get a key. ^^


----------



## Zenou (Sep 23, 2008)

This game is awesome. I got in the beta, playing it now.

<3 using the PlayStation Eye in LBP.

Anyone who has it, what's yer username? I think mine is ZenoEU.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 23, 2008)

The site is disabled, thousands of people trying to get a key killed it. Meh i've waited 2 years i can wait 20 more days for the game


----------



## Zenou (Sep 23, 2008)

Athrum said:


> The site is disabled, thousands of people trying to get a key killed it. Meh i've waited 2 years i can wait 20 more days for the game



Old news. They ran out hours and hours ago.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 23, 2008)

I think, but I'm going to try it with a friend tomorrow and see if it's true.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 24, 2008)

If it does, let us know. I was too late for all of this Beta business.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't figure out how to make textures using the PSEye (I read you can).


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 24, 2008)

You're all evil, I want it 

I already have a PSEye, it's torture!!


----------



## Zenou (Sep 24, 2008)

I published a flying ship level... made of wood.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 24, 2008)

Zeno said:


> I published a flying ship level... made of wood.



What's the name of your level? I'm about to play LBP for awhile. Already did but I hadn't gotten much of sleep at that time so I only played a few hours. The single player is good nothing great but good then again it was only four levels so I expect more levels to be more mind blowing in the full game.

The multiplayer is where it's at. Really fun it's one of those few games that makes you laugh and have lots of fun... heh love bitch slapping people. 

Haven't made a level yet but should soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2008)

This game is eating up too much of my time. xD

But until then, I leave you with a pic of...

*MY Little Ballin Pod*


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 24, 2008)

Do want ._.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 24, 2008)

LOLOLOL is that pedobear in the middle? xD


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a chance of getting into the beta:


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 24, 2008)

No that website fails miserably, I've been trying for ages to register.

I give up on trying to get beta keys


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2008)

That...that "shrine"...

Is nothing short of arousing.

Game of the Year.


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2008)

What do ya think are the chances to see a porn level? xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2008)

Someone will probably make a series of platforms shaped like a penis, or goatse.

People made creatures that self-served themselves in Spore


----------



## Zenou (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm tempted to goatse and make it a sticker using my PSEye.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2008)

Athrum said:


> LOLOLOL is that pedobear in the middle? xD



Surrounded by Char, Chadwardenn, Zorro R. Kelly, and my personal LOL face?  Yes, yes it is.

BTW, my Chadwardenn level is going to be BALLIN!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 24, 2008)

Gah, I've seen at least four 'website xxxxxx is giving away 2309473284970 free beta keys' stories around the web today, but I'm *always* too late. ¬___¬

Just tried  one though, all you need to do is send them an email.

EDIT:

Also this may interest some of you..


----------



## Athrum (Sep 24, 2008)

Their mailbox is full to the brim xD


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 24, 2008)

I just noticed..


----------



## Memos (Sep 24, 2008)

Zeno said:


> I published a flying ship level... made of wood.



i just published a "night" level


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> This game is eating up too much of my time. xD
> 
> But until then, I leave you with a pic of...
> 
> *MY Little Ballin Pod*



is that chad warden on the left oO?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 24, 2008)

DO you get Trophies with the beta?
Man getting that Create trophy will be a pain xD


----------



## Zenou (Sep 24, 2008)

And here is a video of my flight level:
this

Still working on it, but it works.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> is that chad warden on the left oO?



BALLIN!

Alright, you guys who have the beta... gimme your PSNs.  Mine is gevurah22.  After I get home from work in a bit, I'm gonna start working on my LittleBallinPlanet stage.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 24, 2008)

Mine is ZenoEU.

New video:


----------



## Memos (Sep 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> BALLIN!
> 
> Alright, you guys who have the beta... gimme your PSNs.  Mine is gevurah22.  After I get home from work in a bit, I'm gonna start working on my LittleBallinPlanet stage.



mine is, memos159

out of all the levels i've played no one else seems to have made a "night" stage


----------



## Zenou (Sep 25, 2008)

Fine. *makes his Flight stage night time*


----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Fine. *makes his Flight stage night time*





this game has endless levels already with only a few thousand people, imagine how many levels there will be when the game is released worldwide, i can see playing a new level for days on end with more and more coming onpek

this game is going to be more amazing than i thought


----------



## Zenou (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm trying to make a ski level (using Ice) but Sacks get caught easily, argh.

(Actually I was trying to make a Sonic-type game lawl)


----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

Zeno said:


> I'm trying to make a ski level (using Ice) but Sacks get caught easily, argh.
> 
> (Actually I was trying to make a Sonic-type game lawl)



i'm going to make the first level from Mario


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

Byakuya said:


>



.......


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2008)

You sure know how to spam ^^


----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

Segan said:


> You sure know how to spam ^^



i'm not spamming, that wasnt the purpose anyway.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 25, 2008)

So have you made any levels yet TMS?


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 25, 2008)

this game is so good the graphics are some of the best i have ever seen!!!!!

made a map where a skateboard flew it was the greatest


----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> So have you made any levels yet TMS?



yeah, i've made one so far, its called "Night at the races", its set at night and its VERY dark, you can only see where you are going due these little stars which provide a little light around them, (imagine walking around in the darkness with just a mobile phone to light the way), and there are monster sounds wherever you step

the second part of the level has a little race

its very short though as it was my firt level and i just wanted to get it published ASAP, but i am proud of it and i will refine it as i get to know the game more, the possibilities really are endless, its scary.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2008)

Fuck, didn't realize what time it was when I was building my level last night.  Guess who called off sick to work this morning. xD


----------



## Zenou (Sep 25, 2008)

D: Nice. I still went in to work, was up until 2am with Medicine playing.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 25, 2008)

Wth? Howd you guys get the game?


----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck, didn't realize what time it was when I was building my level last night.  Guess who called off sick to work this morning. xD



 i guess i'm not the only one who's life this game will ruin



Zeno said:


> D: Nice. I still went in to work, was up until 2am with Medicine playing.



i said this before but this game is endless, imagine the number of levels when its released worldwide.



Akuma said:


> Wth? Howd you guys get the game?



we're playing the BETA

i have to admit though that it does take quite long to build a level, and when you add moving parts, enemies with bolts and such, a good level could take a good few hours.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 25, 2008)

According to Kotaku MM will release 25 000 keys during the next few days ;S


----------



## Zenou (Sep 25, 2008)

Giving out beta keys right now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2008)

I finished this masterpiece awhile ago.



BALLLINNNN!!!

Now for the rest of the stage.


----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

prepare to be blown away and feel inadequate


----------



## Zenou (Sep 25, 2008)

Goddamn killer blocks of grass. 

Can't believe that one guy pressed the button that said DO NOT PUSH while I stood far away.


----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Goddamn killer blocks of grass.
> 
> Can't believe that one guy pressed the button that said DO NOT PUSH while I stood far away.



that was hilarious

that was so much fun, we actually finished your level:WOW


----------



## Zenou (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, for the smaller ships you should grab on to an edge and then push/pull to aim the ship. Standing in relation to the center is hard on the smaller ones and is meant for the bigger ones.


----------



## Memos (Sep 25, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Yeah, for the smaller ships you should grab on to an edge and then push/pull to aim the ship. Standing in relation to the center is hard on the smaller ones and is meant for the bigger ones.



it was fun

when you are on next time, i want to see what you think of my level.

that part with the dice was hilarious, especially the parts where i was pulling it one way and someone else was pulling it the other way


----------



## Zenou (Sep 26, 2008)

I found this level right...

I entered it...

I got Rickrolled. Entire level dedicated to Rickrolling players.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh? TheNextBigThing?  One of my buddies made that. xD

Anyway, sorry about not joining up with you earlier Zeno.  I'm in the middle of building my epic masterpiece so I need all the time I can get before and after other things in life, such as work. :Zaru

On the plus side, my Escalade ABAP Edition is so much better now.  Got the springs and everything working.  ^^


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 26, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> prepare to be blown away and feel inadequate



'CKIN L. 

Is that supposed to be possible using the ordinary given tools?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks like I missed even more beta opportunities whilst sleeping last night 

Also...



and



> We all know how LittleBigPlanet is suppose to come out Oct 21, but according to an email directly from Sony via PlayStation Underground, it appears that it might be coming a couple weeks earlier then expected.
> What do you think, typo? or early release?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised.  The game has already reached "gold" status so it's basically good to go.  Hopefully my usual channels will allow me to hit this up early like usual.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've seen a [beta] level with a cannon where the camera angle changes.. does this mean that at certain points of your level you're able to trigger a zoom in/out and switching angles of perspective?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, that's correct.  For example, if you make an epic monster the normal cam can't compensate for the size.  The camera tool allows you to set the perspective and the distance of when the angle should be used.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks. So how far can that go.. nearly top-down / third-person?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 26, 2008)

Official PlayStation Magazine gave LBP 10/10


----------



## Memos (Sep 26, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> 'CKIN L.
> 
> Is that supposed to be possible using the ordinary given tools?



that was created in the BETA....and the BETA doesnt have 100% of the tools.....seems like they were right, the sky is the limit with this game



Donkey Show said:


> I wouldn't be surprised.  The game has already reached "gold" status so it's basically good to go.  Hopefully my usual channels will allow me to hit this up early like usual.



seeing as the online level sharing wont be in thegame on release, they could easily release it now and then update it later, which is what they will do anyway, and if they release it early, it will help their sales seeing as so many other games are coming out near the end of October such as Dead Space, Bioshock, Fallout 3 and so on



Snake_108 said:


> I've seen a [beta] level with a cannon where the camera angle changes.. does this mean that at certain points of your level you're able to trigger a zoom in/out and switching angles of perspective?



is that the one with the Dragon Boss?, that level is awesome, Zeno and i beat that level yesterday



Byakuya said:


> Official PlayStation Magazine gave LBP 10/10



:WOW this game will win Game of the Year, no problem.....poor MGS4


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Thanks. So how far can that go.. nearly top-down / third-person?



Not really.  Think of a really zoomed out RE4 camera angle.  I'll take some pics when I get back home.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 26, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> :WOW this game will win Game of the Year, no problem.....poor MGS4



Why poor MGS4?  It would be great is an actual good game won.  LBP might just be that game.


----------



## Memos (Sep 26, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Why poor MGS4?  It would be great is an actual good game won.  LBP might just be that game.



because if it wasnt for LBP i think MGS4 would have won

are you saying MGS4 isnt a good game??


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2008)

So out of curiosity, who's going to do the pre-order thing for Kratos/Nariko and who's just gonna get the game wherever they can get it at.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 26, 2008)

> are you saying MGS4 isnt a good game?



Yes



> So out of curiosity, who's going to do the pre-order thing for Kratos/Nariko and who's just gonna get the game wherever they can get it at.



Already pre-ordered my Kratos.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Yes


----------



## Segan (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe he meant that MGS4 was not good, but brilliant...

I will get the normal retail version of LBP. It doesn't look like the special preoders are included in my country.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> Maybe he meant that MGS4 was not good, but brilliant...



No, I mean that the only above average part of the game was the storyline, which was shit if you aren't up to date with most of the previous games.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 26, 2008)

Unfortunately i can't get either the Kratos or Nariko where i live.

Make you sackperson
For the people who, like me, didnt get the beta xD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> No, I mean that the only above average part of the game was the storyline, which was shit if you aren't up to date with most of the previous games.



Yeah forget some of the best graphics on the market, some of the best voice acting, good system and much better controls then the last few games. yeah forget all that...


----------



## Draffut (Sep 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah forget some of the best graphics on the market, some of the best voice acting, good system and much better controls then the last few games. yeah forget all that...



Unfortunatly, graphics mean little to me, they could make a beautiful game that plays like shit, and graphics wont save it. (Alone in the Dark)

The Voice Acting was acceptable.  I wasn't all that amazed, but then again, after watching 20 minutes of cutscenes in a row, I was usually distracted with something else.

I don't know what you mean by "good system".

And just because the controls are improved over the last MGS games, doesn't make them good.  Just because McCain is an improvement over Bush, does that make him good? (read: no)


----------



## Akira (Sep 26, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Unfortunatly, graphics mean little to me, they could make a beautiful game that plays like shit, and graphics wont save it. (Alone in the Dark)
> 
> The Voice Acting was acceptable.  I wasn't all that amazed, but then again, after watching 20 minutes of cutscenes in a row, I was usually distracted with something else.
> 
> ...



If MGS4 was "acceptable", which games do you see as having good voice acting?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 26, 2008)

MGS4 was a very nice game, but this is the LBP thread lol. If theres this much drama about how good it is, take it to it's own thread haha.

Anyway, reserved to get my Kratos today, still debating on if I should reserve to get Nariko too.


----------



## Segan (Sep 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> If MGS4 was "acceptable", which games do you see as having good voice acting?


Actually, I get the impression that Cardboard just doesn't have many preferences this particular game would match with.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry guys, LBP is going to win Game of the Fucking Forever.  All other contenders are blown out of the water. (Sorry Mario Galaxy  )


----------



## Memos (Sep 26, 2008)

ouch


----------



## Memos (Sep 26, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, *the Playstation Blog said the exact opposite.*  I'm gonna trust them over Kotaku...
> 
> internet



from the Kotaku article:



> *Media Molecule's Leo Cubbin confirmed* to fan site LittleBigMadness that none of the lovingly crafted beta levels will be importable into the finished game, not even that amazing Shadow Of The Colossus one the other day.



so its not from the Kotaku staff, its from the LBP staff

but the LBP team and Sony have been saying conflicting things about this game all the time so we'll find out for sure later on


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 26, 2008)

All the beta talk makes me want this game more. I might have to just stay away from this thread in order to keep myself from getting too into it. I've got my reservation though, and I'm officially prepared to experience the epicness. I'm just kind of upset that it has to be coming out on a Tuesday. Why not a Thursday or a Friday?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 26, 2008)

Well im not actually surprised that the levels wont stay for the retail version


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone that has the beta need to play the wipeout level so awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2008)

..Am I looking at a commercial made by Disney?


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 27, 2008)

Ha ha, it's the same as the one in America, except the one in America is Rock Band 2 and a girl instead of a boy.


----------



## Memos (Sep 27, 2008)

so their message is, "we will invade your mind and control you like a Zombie"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 27, 2008)

Indeed, a bit off the mark when viewed in conjunction with the tagline 'Family games for Xbox 360'. It's all a bit sad. 

I've seen a Mario level for this; I don't know if it's because it wasn't executed to a very high standard or not, but I'm starting to think that recreating oldies won't work too well with the LBP engine and will just leave a very apparent feeling of 'Well, I can play the original and have more fun'. But I'll wait for more replicated content and for me to actually play it [] before I make any judgments like that for sure. Basically what I'm saying is, I reckon the original stuff will blow the replicas out the fucking water because I've seen some cracking examples just from a few days off the beta. 

Won't stop me from trying to make Sonic all over again though.


----------



## Memos (Sep 27, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Indeed, a bit off the mark when viewed in conjunction with the tagline 'Family games for Xbox 360'. It's all a bit sad.
> 
> I've seen a Mario level for this; I don't know if it's because it wasn't executed to a very high standard or not, but I'm starting to think that recreating oldies won't work too well with the LBP engine and will just leave a very apparent feeling of 'Well, I can play the original and have more fun'. But I'll wait for more replicated content and for me to actually play it [] before I make any judgments like that for sure. Basically what I'm saying is, I reckon the original stuff will blow the replicas out the fucking water because I've seen some cracking examples just from a few days off the beta.
> 
> Won't stop me from trying to make Sonic all over again though.



well, the Sackboy cant jump or run like mario or sonic so no matter how well the levels are designed and made, its the limitations of the sackboy which will drag things down.

but then again some people will enjoy the sackboy more so than mario or sonic

and since when did mario or sonic allow you this kind of online enjoyment


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 27, 2008)

mario sucks.

sonic sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 27, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> mario sucks.
> 
> sonic sucks.



"I never got a Megadrive or SNES "


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't really see a need to recreate the old games. I see how people may want to, but it's unneccessary. From what I've seen the game seems completely different from the high paced platformers like Sonic and Mario, the Sackboy which moves much slower than both has a lot more options than that of Sonic and Mario as well. Although there are many people who like to make the old levels for nostalgia's sake, unless run through completely different from the classic Sonic and Mario levels then I think it will be difficult to achieve what they are truly looking for. I'm just thinking that what LittleBigPlanet has established itself as seems different than what Mario and Sonic are. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if there are great ways to recreate the old stuff, I just have yet to see it.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 28, 2008)

Halo 3 level theme:

_Curry_

Look at that warthog go at blazing speeds! 


Mario level theme:

_Curry_


There's also a Donkey Kong Arade type game, you know the old Donkey Kong where a bunch of barrel rolls go down each level plane with you gotta jump over to avoid them as you go up. It's pretty good but fucking hard to beat, only beaten it once.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey!  Finally finished my first level.  Took way too long considering this is only half of my intended original level, but it works just fine.

It's called *Red Rings of Burninating* on page 1 in Australia.  *My PSN is gevurah22.*

Here's a teaser pic. 



:lol 

Anyway, it's basically a speed run through a burning XBOX 360.  I will admit it's somewhat on the hard side, but any competent platformer should be able to handle it.  Aesthetically, it's pretty shitty considering this was my first level, but we'll see how it hangs.

For those of you looking for a challenge, I hope you guys like it.  I'll try to put up a vid on youtube in a bit.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 28, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll try to put up a vid on youtube in a bit.



Please do, for those of us who aren't in on the BETA.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn your level, I'm stuck at the finish line part and can't find where to go. 

Got to the Ballin car, can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2008)

See that thing that goes up and down before the finish line?  You have to grab it in order to hoist your way up.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 29, 2008)

All this talk about levels makes my craving for a beta key grow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2008)

Alrighty, here's a youtube vid of my first level... Red Rings of Burninating over in Australia somewhere.  My PSN is gevurah22.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 29, 2008)

That's interesting Donkey.  Does it take hours upon hours to make a level like that or is it a straightforward building tool that making something like that won't take you more than one hour?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2008)

Hours upon hours.  You pretty much get sucked up into crazy ideas during the initial setup.  It's going faster now with my second level since I'm streamlining my materials.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 29, 2008)

XD this game is ledend created a map really funny play it plz and if u like it heart it 4 me plz the name is my first level by Scotty_B


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Alrighty, here's a youtube vid of my first level... Red Rings of Burninating over in Australia somewhere.  My PSN is gevurah22.


----------



## Akira (Sep 29, 2008)

DS is that sackboy who I think it is??


----------



## Draffut (Sep 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Alrighty, here's a youtube vid of my first level... Red Rings of Burninating over in Australia somewhere.  My PSN is gevurah22.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> That level is very well-designed, even compared to what I've only seen on Youtube which is supposed to be a collection of the best levels. Out of interest though, how much more could you have created? And has your imagination ever been limited by the thermo restriction?



You can make a shit load.  It's all about resource management.  If you have a ton of different materials, a kabillion creature brains, etc... then the thermo skyrockets.  Being thematic allows you to go far, plus you just have to be smart about building.  The level I'm working on now is twice as huge and has hardly broken 25% of the thermo.



Fenrir said:


> DS is that sackboy who I think it is??







Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That jet-pack fire tunnel part looks controller snapping frustrating.  Otherwise, it looks like a blast.



LOL.  It's supposed to keep you on your toes.  It just gives the illusion of being really annoying, but it isn't.

Glad y'all like it!  When the retail version comes out, I will add Chad Wardenn to the mix like originally planned.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 29, 2008)

Im in pain after watching this vids, I want this game more than any other game ive ever wanted.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 29, 2008)

That level looks awesome. How long did it take you to make? It's a very nice display of how customizable a level came be. Like CardboardJewsuke said, that Jetpack part looks like it could be really hard. Of course I don't know how easy it is to control, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2008)

A couple days.  Considering it was my first level, I was messing around with a lot of stuff and had a lot of failed attempts.

And here's a little teaser of what I've been working on recently.



If all goes right, you can expect epic space aliens and burning passion.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there a limit on the height/width of the stages you can make?  I have something in mind, but it might be pretty big.

And if there a sort of "teleporter" which sends you back to a different destination if you step on it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Is there a limit on the height/width of the stages you can make?  I have something in mind, but it might be pretty big.
> 
> And if there a sort of "teleporter" which sends you back to a different destination if you step on it.



There's a limit to the size, but it's pretty fucking big for what it's worth both in width and height.  As for a teleporter, there's nothing like that in the beta.  I dunno about the full game though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2008)

> Everyone is going absolutely nuts over the LittleBigPlanet beta, as multiple gaming sites all over the Internet are giving away thousands of access codes. But you may not have to get lucky if you wish to play the game before its October 21 release date...
> 
> *According to reliable inside information delivered by a reader, it seems Sony plans to open up the beta testing during the final week to give everyone a shot at it.* Essentially, they produce the closed beta to generate hype and interest, and then open it up to the public in the form of a playable demo a week before the game launches. The tipster in question posted the following in the Blu-Ray.com forums-
> 
> ...



Not sure what to think about this. I'm sure it will generate immense hype but I was all set on playing the BD, fresh and having never played before. I'm sure many people would be excited about this though.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 1, 2008)

I think that's good news to give it a little test drive. This way I can be a little more used to it before I get it. It also gives me a chance to test ideas. I do understand where you're coming from though, I kind of want to get it and play it fresh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2008)

Some epic God who constantly posts about how awesome this game is seems to have gotten noticed from wired's blogs.

They have a list of their 10 favorite stages, and our Lord and Savior, Donkeh, is on the list at number 8.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some epic God who constantly posts about how awesome this game is seems to have gotten noticed from wired's blogs.
> 
> They have a list of their 10 favorite stages, and our Lord and Savior, Donkeh, is on the list at number 8.



Bravo DS.

To bad it's getting wiped out when the BETA is over...

Or did they change that?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some epic God who constantly posts about how awesome this game is seems to have gotten noticed from wired's blogs.
> 
> They have a list of their 10 favorite stages, and our Lord and Savior, Donkeh, is on the list at number 8.



LOLOL are you fucking kidding me? 

I gotta hit up Kohler about this on gaf.  Didn't know he was a fan. 



> LittleBigPlanet is a PlayStation 3 exclusive, meaning that its early adopters are die-hard Sony fans.



Hey, I'm not a die-hard. xD


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Donkey! That Shadow of the Colossus level was really something. Too bad it will have to be remade for me to play it.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 3, 2008)

I want this game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally finished my dragon.  If you wanna check it out, here's a youtube of its abilities.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 4, 2008)

nice dragon... do you have a youtube video of LittleBigPhantasy Bestiary?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope.  But it's really just a slightly elongated version of what you see there with 4 more smaller enemies.  Nothing special.  I'll put one up though when I get back from work.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow awesome dragon there DS, looks like it has many spikes of killing-ness on it's back lol.

I'm really anxious to see how all of the tools work, and how you're able to make something like that haha.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 4, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Wow awesome dragon there DS, looks like it has many spikes of killing-ness on it's back lol.
> 
> I'm really anxious to see how all of the tools work, and how you're able to make something like that haha.



LOL no kidding.  I wonder if there will be more tools in the retail version.  Anyway, I too think that there are too many spikes, at least on the tail anyway.  Gotta even it out just a bit more. 

The good thing is that it only took me 5 hours to make. xD

And since this is gonna show up on the next page, I'll repost what I put since I think y'all who are still on the fence in buying this game need to see this.  Apparently everyone finds it impressive. =P



> Finally finished my dragon.  If you wanna check it out, here's a youtube of its abilities.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 4, 2008)

Not sure if this questions been answered yet but can you like create things (for example the dragon ds made) and put it on like a hotkey to import into a different level? If I wanted the same thing into a different level I dont want to remake it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Not sure if this questions been answered yet but can you like create things (for example the dragon ds made) and put it on like a hotkey to import into a different level? If I wanted the same thing into a different level I dont want to remake it.



You can copy people's levels if you find something of interest.  It does however log in who created it so that you can't claim it to be yours.  You can also save objects for later use in whatever, which is what I think you're talking about.  It's called the "capture object" tool.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 4, 2008)

That's quite handy. Makes it a lot easier to take ideas from friends and others and change them into something else, instead of trying to recreate it yourself. Although I'm sure their both fun. The dragon is sweet btw.


----------



## destinator (Oct 5, 2008)

this

keysss now!


----------



## Akira (Oct 5, 2008)

GOT MY MOTHERFUCKING CODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU DESTINATOR!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2008)

Isn't the beta over soon? I thought it was the 7th..


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 5, 2008)

Holy fuck I got one too 

thanks


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the 11th that it ends.

BTW, prepare to lose your lives people.


----------



## destinator (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha, glad to be of help. Happy playing guys.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 5, 2008)

How do I get a code? Im an american user :/

Guessing its too late lol.


----------



## destinator (Oct 5, 2008)

Its locked to EU people only, sorry =/. Dont ask me why they did that.


----------



## destinator (Oct 5, 2008)

I just recently bought a PS3, but has the PSN ever been fast? or at least medium speed?

Anyway 23%!

*EDIT Give away is over!*


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 5, 2008)

Well it's usually fairly fast for me at least 

over already, thanks for letting us know in time. O:


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 5, 2008)

You guys are super lucky.  The 21st can't come fast enough.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2008)

If you guys wanna try my levels Red Rings of Burninating & LittleBigPhantasy Bestiary, do the following



			
				me from neogaf said:
			
		

> It's called *LittleBigPhantasy Bestiary*.
> 
> To search, type in "red" without the quotes in the search function.  That should bring up my RRoD level in Australia.  Once there, use the "find other levels created by user."  That should bring up LittleBigPhantasy Bestiary in NE Canada.  Good luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedstar (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope Media Molecule sees the dragon and shits themselves in joy... their dream of  giving users endless opportunity/creativity is being realized


----------



## Akira (Oct 6, 2008)

Game of the Year.

I haven't even scratched the surface of this game, and every aspect already feels almost polished to perfection. I'll be playing this for fucking years, and I know I won't be the only one.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 6, 2008)

lol


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2008)

that literally blew my mind


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, are all those wires everything needed to make the calculator work.  That's amazing


----------



## Pussy Monster (Oct 7, 2008)

At first I though this game would be too kiddie but it actually kind of fun.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> that literally blew my mind



Unbelievable.. that was too scary when he flew up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2008)

That calculator is fucking insane.

Anyway, finished another level with the dragon as a final boss. 

- LittleBigPhantasy Part 1 -

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbc2BQYIuCs[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy =)


----------



## Draffut (Oct 7, 2008)

lol, looks hard.  Was there actually a way ot take down that blue guy at the start, you seamed to have given upon it.

I need this game, NAO!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2008)

That is an awesome level. How long did that dragon take to make? I'm surprised you managed a whole level with that monster of a creation in there. Just realised this game is only 2 & 1/2 weeks away!


----------



## Akira (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome stuff DS, which templates are you using?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> lol, looks hard.  Was there actually a way ot take down that blue guy at the start, you seamed to have given upon it.
> 
> I need this game, NAO!



Yeah, the Hildebear is sometimes not worth it.  I don't think the curved bridge was a good place to put him.  A majority of the time he loses his head, but 50 points is rather insignificant to the secret boss time trial I added.



Snake_108 said:


> That is an awesome level. How long did that dragon take to make? I'm surprised you managed a whole level with that monster of a creation in there. Just realised this game is only 2 & 1/2 weeks away!



The working model?  5 hours.

Full tweaks and boss ready?  2 days.  Lots and lots of play testing to make sure this thing ran smooth, which is does about 98% of the time.  



Fenrir said:


> Awesome stuff DS, which templates are you using?



Erm... I just used the garden template and jacked a bunch of materials from the metropolis stage.


----------



## Akira (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice man, the level is epic. I wouldn't be surprised if the dev's take notice of your work since you're basically doing exactly what they said you could in LBP. I was going to post a few levels I've been working on, but I don't wanna use my crappy phone camera.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 7, 2008)

did you see the 9/11 level


----------



## speedstar (Oct 7, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> did you see the 9/11 level



I havent. Can you post a link to the video please?


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2008)

I feel bad for laughing when the plane hits the tower


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> did you see the 9/11 level



FOX is watching! :S


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> That calculator is fucking insane.
> 
> Anyway, finished another level with the dragon as a final boss.
> 
> ...


That's a sick-ass dragon you made, DS.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 8, 2008)

I can barely create really simple levels, it'd take years to create something like that DS. Kudos.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone want a beta key? I'm giving some away at Chapter 2 scan is out at last


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn Zeno, it's a trap to lure in members isn't it? 

Looks a decent site, and I want a key, and I LOVE TTGL *joins*


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 9, 2008)

Heh.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh shit! xD

I'll start making REX right now then. ^^


----------



## RodMack (Oct 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh shit! xD
> 
> I'll start making REX right now then. ^^


Maybe you should also make RAY and include Gekkos just for the heck of it. Or even the BB Corps.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm working on this really quickly before the beta ends.





After seeing the Snake Sackboy, I couldn't resist.  My only issue is making a stable mechanism for walking forwards and backwards.  Right now it works, but being a bipedal mech makes for a bumpy ride and doesn't make holding a 3-way switch in one position easy.

The others will have to wait. =P


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

My god that is epic!

And thanks to Zeno, I'm in the beta for a couple of days


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2008)

I wish I could try this game before the beta will be over on Sunday. I just don't know where I can get a beta code in time.


----------



## Akira (Oct 10, 2008)

AnimeYoshi


Number three looks somewhat familiar


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2008)

I know.  So awesome. 

BTW, my REX is looking pretty awesome atm.


----------



## Akira (Oct 10, 2008)

^Pics/Vids noooowwww!

Seriously though DS, how can you make it walk without it just falling over?


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2008)

Seems the game got "leaked"!

massage in Shanghai


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2008)

how the hell did that happen? 

I haven't heard proper impressions from the users here yet. I know quite a few of you are in the beta now, how does this hold up as a platformer? Does the novelty of user-created levels last? I can only tell so much from the outside looking in.


----------



## Akira (Oct 10, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> how the hell did that happen?
> 
> I haven't heard proper impressions from the users here yet. I know quite a few of you are in the beta now, how does this hold up as a platformer? Does the novelty of user-created levels last? I can only tell so much from the outside looking in.



You'll get out of LBP what you put into it, but I think you can have fun with it however you decide to play. Some people like Donkey Show are really putting time and effort into it and making some amazing things like the calculator and the dragon, and others are making more basic levels and still having fun, it's really down to you personally. As for the novelty lasting, the game has literally every single thing you could think of or want to put in your level, not to mention that you can import your own textures and sounds (I think) using a PSeye camera, so the lifespan is anything but short.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2008)

In terms of playing the platform part of the game though, how good is it? I guess no-one can give a proper answer until we get the developer levels on the BR, but fundamentally - is it _fun_ just completing levels over & over again?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 10, 2008)

EDIT:

Nvm, already posted.


----------



## Akira (Oct 10, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> In terms of playing the platform part of the game though, how good is it? I guess no-one can give a proper answer until we get the developer levels on the BR, but fundamentally - is it _fun_ just completing levels over & over again?



The platforming itself is no New Super Mario Bros., but it's still a lot of fun. The game just has this charm a lot of other games don't have, you'll enjoying playing through the levels due to the variety that can be put to use and also the fact that the game is just plain enjoyable.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> The platforming itself is no New Super Mario Bros. (you mean Sonic ), but it's still a lot of fun. The game just has this charm a lot of other games don't have, you'll enjoying playing through the levels due to the variety that can be put to use and also the fact that the game is just plain enjoyable.



I'd imagine the (co-operative) multiplayer would be more fun than single-player. [well, that's what I've heard anyway] 

Thanks for the impressions. I need to play this game. :/


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm so undecided with this game. I'm just unsure if the process of making your own levels and such would be difficult and might move me away from liking the game. I haven't played the beta so I would not know. What are other good qualities to this game?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 11, 2008)

Classy move by MM in keeping all the beta content for the retail version.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^Pics/Vids noooowwww!
> 
> Seriously though DS, how can you make it walk without it just falling over?



LOL, I can't. 

I'm pretty much done with the beta atm.  My creative spirit is out of whack right now because I've been trying to figure out a way to keep REX's joints from slowly falling out of place.  Gravity does not like me and keeping the motor bolts at 10 strength mean nothing as they consistently come loose when in Play mode.  I have an idea that I want to implement, but it's going to take too long as it requires lots of testing.  I'm basically trying to create a gyroscope-like object that keeps REX and other bipedal mechanical creatures from tipping over.  It'll just have to wait until I get the retail version early in some form.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 12, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I'd imagine the (co-operative) multiplayer would be more fun than single-player. [well, that's what I've heard anyway]
> 
> Thanks for the impressions. I need to play this game. :/



It is very rare for Coop to be worse then single player in any game.  (It does happen though)

Get this game, the game's fun will scale directly with the player base.  Only game I've preordered in years.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I'm so undecided with this game. I'm just unsure if the process of making your own levels and such would be difficult and might move me away from liking the game. I haven't played the beta so I would not know. What are other good qualities to this game?



Creating levels themselves are easy to make.  It's only when you start becoming really technical does it get a little harder.  Once you figure out the physics of it all, putting 1 and 1 together starts clicking really quick.  Just be prepared to spend some long hours if you want to come up with spectacular levels, bosses, etc.

As for the rest of the game, I think the platforming is pretty fun once you get the hang of the physics once again.  Multiplayer definitely changes the fun factor of the game as it tends to add a little bit of awesome uncertainty to the mix.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 13, 2008)

9/10 from Eurogamer


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2008)

It's quite a praise-filled review, the issues that arise are the controls and the apparent difficulty and boredom involved in creating. That's not the impressions I've been getting from beta users though, so maybe Oli Welsh is just a gimp. [I still remember the 8/10 you gave MGS4 muvafcker] Even then it's not a review of the full experience, as the game thrives on user content and only a fraction of the potential users have had access.. let alone assessing the longevity of such a game. 

This complaint though, sounds inane -



> Then there's the checkpoint lives system, which gives you an infinite number of lives for a level, but only three (or on too-rare occasions, six) for any given checkpoint.* Although checkpoints are generously and well placed, three lives just aren't enough for some of the harder sections, and if you lose them all, it's back to the start of the level.* Abandoning lives completely would have stripped all the tension out of the game, but this inflexible system creates half a dozen chokepoints of almost unbearable, teeth-grinding irritation that simply didn't need to be there.



For goodness' sake, it's like he has a phobia of a challenge. Why _wouldn't_ you start at the beginning of the level after losing all your lives?

Btw: 
*Spoiler*: _Eurogamer comment_ 






> So no 10/10 eh?, Halo 3 is still better. MGS4 was a big old flop, and so is the "other" big PS3 game of 2008. 2008 Year of the PS3...lol, the game is a flop, it's official.
> 
> For all the PS3 fans that will post after this message I say this to you. Better luck in 2009, Xbox 360 beat you down and made you cry in 2008. FFXIII goes to 360, Tekken 6 goes to 360. MGS4 and LBP flop on the only review site that matters. Gears of war 2 will show you how to reach the high scores you dream of every night while you stroke your Blu-ray thingy,
> 
> ...



Oh.. dear.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 13, 2008)

lol that guy thinks that 9/10 score is bad? oh dear xD


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow the guy is a epic fail!

Anyway I dont trust reviews anymore anyway (especially since mediocre games like Halo 3 get insanly high scores and games in the same league easly get rated down by 1-3 points).

I heard some retailers in Europe (Austria) are already sending out copies of the game.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 13, 2008)

IGN Review: 9.5/10


----------



## Athrum (Oct 13, 2008)

The game is getting really high reviews, just liek Dead space. I have the 2 pre-ordered since both come out here in the 22nd and 24th


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 13, 2008)

Meh. Was in the beta for two days, but wasn't my thing. I get bored easily and creating levels require patience.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2008)

IGN's scores.

10 - Presentation
The way that everything is intertwined and flows and works together is perfect. The tagging system needs to be fixed, but that's it.

9.5 - Graphics

Pixar would be proud. The visuals are cute, clean, stylistic and simply beautiful, while the art direction is absolutely top-notch.

9.5 - Sound
The soundtrack is as perfect as it gets. On the editor side, there could be more specific samples, but you won't be counting while playing the Story mode.

Is it me, or is it odd to give Presentation a flawless score - then point out a clear fault of it, while praising the graphics & the sound so, without 10's?

9.5 - Gameplay
The controls could be a tad tighter and the plane-shifting stuff needs works, but the overall package design is simply phenominal. The editor is amazing given that it's on a console.

*SPELLING MISTAKE*

9.5 - Lasting Appeal
There's a ton to keep you coming back to the Story levels, but the user-created content will give LBP life for a long, long, long time.

If there ever was a 10 for lasting appeal, wouldn't it be this? 

_____________________

Note: The IGN AU review makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 13, 2008)

96 on metacritic, pretty damn impressive if you ask me.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 13, 2008)

9.2/10 on IGN AU

needs moar 10/10


----------



## Draffut (Oct 13, 2008)

> For goodness' sake, it's like he has a phobia of a challenge. Why wouldn't you start at the beginning of the level after losing all your lives?



Are the # of lives available adjustable in user created levels?

I don't like limited lives in most any game.   Surprised programmers are still implementing them.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> 9.2/10 on IGN AU
> 
> needs moar 10/10



Like Halo 3 and GTAIV innit. :/ 

From the sounds of it this game will generate it's own hype and the players will make it a landmark, with or without 10's from reviewer's. There's something about 10's that put me off when I play the actual game; like I'm more alert to it's faults because reviewers have ignored them and I notice less good stuff because reviewers have praised it to the max already. I'm trying not to read all these reviews properly by the way, I don't need them to decide whether or not to buy this game & as crazy it sounds by now I'd still like my opinions to be less influenced by critics.

Ed!T: The N4G score atm is a 9.8 average, from 21 reviews. It's gotten a lot of maximum's from the smaller European magazines.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 13, 2008)

Show me a vid or collection of vids that make me want to buy this game. 
Seriously, I watched some, but there?s still this "kick" missing if you know what I mean.

One vid might be enough.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 13, 2008)

Killua said:


> Meh. Was in the beta for two days, but wasn't my thing. I get bored easily and creating levels require patience.



Thanks for taking a BETA from those of us who would actually enjoy the game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

Like I said, I was in it for 2 days, and I got it from a member.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 14, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Show me a vid or collection of vids that make me want to buy this game.
> Seriously, I watched some, but there?s still this "kick" missing if you know what I mean.
> 
> One vid might be enough.



LBP needs to be played, watching is not enough.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 16, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DS 

Anyway I preordered the game the other day so I'll be getting it next Friday when I get paid. Hopefully I can hold off until then. I'm way to excited.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 16, 2008)

LOLOLOL!

I knew I'd get it before street date.  BTW, the retail version fucking rocks.  I'll have a beasty level done by Sunday.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

Donkey Show, a personal request, if I may?

MAKE A GOD DAMNED SHADOW MOSES LEVEL


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2008)

Psssh, he needs to make a Char-Sackboy.

THREE TIMES FASTER THAN NORMAL.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh Goofy Time 

Imma add you to PSN asap.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


>



Gimme Story Mode impressions! [noparse] [/noparse]

LBP has a metacritic of 96/100 and a user score of 6.0, based on a staggering 1759 votes. To put this in perspective Halo 3 is a year old and has 1817 votes with a 7.3, while LBP hasn't been released yet. Why doesn't this surprise me? [noparse] [/noparse]


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2008)

What, average user rating is 6.0? At over 1700 votes? :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> What, average user rating is 6.0? At over 1700 votes? :/



It's called "butthurt".

And I bet most of those downvoters are 360 fanboys.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's called "butthurt".
> 
> And I bet most of those downvoters are 360 fanboys.



Pretty much, meta-critic is apparently changing the way they handle user scores because of the game.  Not like it matters anyway because you know the game is fuck awesome.

As for story mode stuff, it's very very cool.  Platforming is pretty good considering the controls seem to be a little tighter than the beta.  Love the implementation of how the different scenes are used and some of the levels are pretty damn exciting.  Plus, it has meerkat strippers...  that's right, meerkat strippers.

And Goofy, of course I'm making Sackboy Char.  I need a good helmet and I think I'll be set. 

BTW, the soundtrack of this game is fucking sweet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2008)

Gamespot has a review up: 9.0

I will not be posting it due to one of the dumbest complaints they have ever made about the game.

_Building a compelling level can be time-consuming. _

Way to go, captain fucking obvious. Good things take time, so why is that a negative to the game?


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Gamespot has a review up: 9.0
> 
> I will not be posting it due to one of the dumbest complaints they have ever made about the game.
> 
> ...



Didn't ya hear?

The game also comes in a box, with a CD you have to MANUALLY PUT INTO THE CONSOLE. This alone should make the game only appeal to hardcore fans


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Gamespot has a review up: 9.0
> 
> I will not be posting it due to one of the dumbest complaints they have ever made about the game.
> 
> ...



That is definitely the worst complaint I've heard yet. :/ They seem to be sour about the fact that you're supposed to build everything from scratch.. surely this is one of the most appealing things about the creation in the game? I don't want a faux-creator which basically involves re-organising a whole bunch of pre-made objects, like building a house in The Sims. Making complex structures from bricks and nails sounds far more rewarding. That review was far too short for my liking though.

Anime Universal

This is probably the best review I've read on this game so far. October 24th can't come soon enough!! 0_0


----------



## Talon. (Oct 16, 2008)

^
i want it so baaaaaaad.....but i has no ps3 
hey DS, did u get the medusa and minotaur sackboys?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Seems i will be able to buy this magical game, yay


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, beat the game!

Shit is fucking hard at the end. xD  Gonna ace all the levels and then start working on my own. =D


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

Donkey Show damnit, don't ignore me 

Make that Shadow Moses level


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 17, 2008)

DS, are the servers up yet?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 17, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Gamereactor has given Little Big Planet the ultimate vote of confidence our highest grade, but as the release date is only days away we hear that the game will be delayed. It would appear that a song on the soundtrack includes lines that could be offensive to people with certain religious beliefs more specifically the song quotes the holy Quran, something that is not taken lightly by the muslim community. The song is Toumani Diabate's Symmetric Orchestra's 'Tapha Niang'.
> 
> The same source claims the game will be delayed by three weeks in Europe (no confirmation on the rest of the world yet), our Nordic distributor has confirmed the delay although they did not wish to elaborate on the reasons behind it. This is going to be a costly affair for Sony who have been banking on Little Big Planet to kick off their holiday sales with plenty of advertising to back the release.



Here's the post that apparently started it all off, on the official EU PS forums.

Cached Post


> I asked many of my friends online and offline and they heard the exact same thing that I heard easily when I played that part of the track. Certain Arabic hardcore gaming forums are already discussing this, so we decided to take action by emailing you before this spreads to mainstream attention.
> 
> We Muslims consider the mixing of music and words from our Holy Quran deeply offending. We hope you would remove that track from the game immediately via an online patch, and make sure that all future shipments of the game disk do not contain it.



...

EDIT: NOW DELAYED FOR *ALL TERRITORIES*.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Eh, I'm not going to blame them.  I wouldn't want the issue to get too big, because I'd rather have them fix it now then have some parent/religious group getting too fanatical.

On that note...









BTW, I beat story mode and aced all the story levels last night.  I'm a fucking beast.


----------



## Akira (Oct 17, 2008)

I hate you DS....


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I hate you DS....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 17, 2008)

Since the delay is worldwide, the servers won't go up for ages. I hope it hurts, Donkey bastard. 

24th October was seriously the perfect date for me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Credit Card Loans Go Bad

There's the official statement.  At least I'll be able to make some beasty levels until then.


----------



## destinator (Oct 17, 2008)

Well donkey your game will be worth millions soon xD!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, my infidel edition will skyrocket in value now. xD


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2008)

Fucking Muslims.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Now now, let's not make broad assumptions.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2008)

The beta actually RUINED everything! why could they have foundout liiiike....in November?


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 17, 2008)

Oversensitive bastards!


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2008)

Nothing against muslims and their beliefs, but that whole thing is fucking bullshit. Pure, goddamned fucking bullshit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, this will hopefully backfire.

Enjoy the obligatory Muslim bashing stages online, now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The beta actually RUINED everything! why could they have foundout liiiike....in November?



Um no.  That song isn't even on the beta.  The funny thing is, stores have been selling the US version of the game in the Middle East like in Kuwait and Dubai for like a week now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Delayed by a week.

Source


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Um no.  That song isn't even on the beta.  The funny thing is, stores have been selling the US version of the game in the Middle East like in Kuwait and Dubai for like a week now.



REALLY?? wow.....they have the game and have to ruin it for the rest of the world, lol.... either way, sucks ass and DAMN YOU AND W/E CONNECTS YOU GOT DS!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2008)

I gotz the game


----------



## RodMack (Oct 17, 2008)

Yo DS, how'd you get the game already?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> REALLY?? wow.....they have the game and have to ruin it for the rest of the world, lol.... either way, sucks ass and DAMN YOU AND W/E CONNECTS YOU GOT DS!!











> Yo DS, how'd you get the game already?



Believe it or not, Allah hooked me up.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, keep rubbing it in. 



> Believe it or not, Allah hooked me up.


lol yeah He used His divine powers wisely xD


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Credit Card Loans Go Bad
> 
> There's the official statement.  At least I'll be able to make some beasty levels until then.



S H A D O W   M O S E S

Do you hear me?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> S H A D O W   M O S E S
> 
> Do you hear me?



Look @ 3 pages back biatch.

Alternatively, YOU can make Shadow Moses... oh yeah, you don't have the game yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

You and your shoving it in, DS.

See, if I had 60 bling blings, I'd be able to get the game right now ;__;


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Look @ 3 pages back biatch.
> 
> Alternatively, YOU can make Shadow Moses... oh yeah, you don't have the game yet.



You're treading on dreams...tread softly


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh I saw the REX. Nice work on that one.

Oh, and I can get the game actually. Me and a friend has this deal with a local gameshop.

He got Fable 2 today


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Tell him to get GOOD games


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

shit the portbox shit60 is shit 

nah but seriously, Fable 2 was FUCKING NICE


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats the thread title about lol.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Delayed by a week.
> 
> Source



Hmm, I'm guessing some type of mandatory update on start up?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> Whats the thread title about lol.



Normally reading through the last 10-15 on a thread give some clues as to situation at hand.  Just sayin.


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2008)

I knew it was delayed becasue of the soundtrack, didn't know it had anything to do with religion.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2008)

Quotes from Quran in lyrics. Big wtf to sum muslims. No notice. Could be takin da wrong way. People are dicks like that. Delay. More than likey a mandatory patch.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

The lyrics in question are supposedly excepts from the Qur'an that state something like "Every soul shall have the taste of death."

Good times, no?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Hehe, some people got the PSN ID of the person who has almost single-handedly bitched about this.

This should be fun to see 

I'm not posting it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bet it was in here, huh?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2008)

What's really funny is that the guy who composed that song is MUSLIM! He's also a Grammy winner!! I mean come on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh come on, when it comes to religious bitching, logic does NOT apply.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Oct 17, 2008)

i saw a old snake from mgs4 character look great


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> The lyrics in question are supposedly excepts from the Qur'an that state something like "Every soul shall have the taste of death."
> 
> Good times, no?



The thing is, it has nothing whatsoever to do with the content of the lyrics that Muslims find condemnable. Nor is it that they may be misinterpreted, or the fact that quotes from the Quran are appearing in a video-game - it seems to be purely because the quotes are mixed with music, which *some* Muslims feel is against Islamic texts. 

As for the title, if we're being honest; no other religious group except Muslims would be taken seriously for something like this [remember Resistance v Manchester Cathedral]; try 'Discussion of Islamic Fundies Delaying the Game Worldwide'.

So according to the official US blog, it will now be hitting retailers in the week of the 27th. 

Source

Much earlier than I was scared about, but the UK release date is still just rumoured at the 31st of October. Hopefully they can pull that off.

By the way, who saw Jonathan Ross tonight? He was plugging it; pulled out Sackboys of himself and Ricky Gervais lol.

Glad to see SCEE are doing some work in bringing this out to the mainstream.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes!  First Gold Trophy.



 

Time to start creating levels.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Now now, let's not make broad assumptions.



Why not?  Was it the Christian community that stopped the only game I have looked forward to in years from being released?

If this was some BS from their fundamentalists, I would be yelling "Fucking Christians" just as loud.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2008)

Patients man, it's a video game....


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Patients man, it's a video game....



With the massive disappointments the gaming community has given over the past few years, the incredible awesomeness of this game that I have seen around the nets, and DS constantly flaunting it in front of my face since he got the BETA, it has elevated to something far beyond that.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2008)

Well if it makes you feel better DS aint the only one


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> With the massive disappointments the gaming community has given over the past few years, the incredible awesomeness of this game that I have seen around the nets, and DS constantly flaunting it in front of my face since he got the BETA, it has elevated to something far beyond that.


----------



## fxu (Oct 17, 2008)

For anybody that wants to read the original complaint... I took a screencap of it.


*Spoiler*: __ 









And here is the clip in question:
Mediafire


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I'm a jerk!


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2008)

Correct me if im wrong but dont they sing passages of the Quran?


----------



## konflikti (Oct 18, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Correct me if im wrong but dont they sing passages of the Quran?



Yeah, but it is disrespectful to combine it with music. Singing and reading is a different matter. Or something like that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

@ Donkeh, let my sig guide you to paradise


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2008)

^ So you want a male on male level... dunno about that dude.

Well, I'm about less than 50% complete with my first retail creation.  It's funny how the design changes over time as you start completing it and grab more ideas.  My idea was initially to have a small "underwater section", but now it's a majority of my level.  That opened up a lot of options for my boss sections.  I'll post some pics when I get back home from work, it looks a lot better than I expected.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 19, 2008)

Can anyone confirm the release date for the UK / Europe? If it's actually Nov. 14th I'm gna b fckin pissd. 2 & 1/2 weeks later than US? A travesty.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2008)

^There's a PS3 thread. No need to post in the LBP thread WITHOUT having LBP to sell.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, give me a break! If we let _Christian_ fundies have this much slack, there wouldn't even _be_ a video game industry.

Someone needs to explain to these deranged religious nuts that the Internet and video games _do not_ operate under Sharia law, and never will. Words are words whether you speak them or sing them. This is so childish... the people doing the most whining aren't even going to be _playing_ the game in the first place, so what the hell is it to them?

Anybody know if this Toumani Diabate song is already out in some other form? I figure anything that gets their beards tied in a knot has gotta be worth listening to at least once...

My verdict as a consumer: Sony takes the hit for knuckling under and kowtowing to the most pathetic, whiny-sounding excuse I've _ever_ heard for censoring something out of a game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2008)

^ The song is like two years old. It's been on iTunes, Amazon and everywhere since then and is still up. You can listen to it on his  for free. If they were consistent, they'd request the companies mentioned to take the content off as well.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to give props to Sony for actually taking action. I was surprised to hear there was someone using lyrics of the Quran in a song. It's even more surprising hearing that an actual muslim composed it. Even I know that's wrong. But that's probably because I went to a multi-cultural school where they pretty much taught us about every major religion, or at least aspects of them to help us gain understanding and all that jazz.

I would think that these guy's main problem would be the one who composed the song. As really, get rid of it from here, fair enough. But it's still going to be available in tons of places I'm sure.

I'm actually surprised to hear people complaining about the game being delayed for a week though. I mean, it's a week. It may not fit into your beliefs sure, but there's muslims out there who would get offended obviously, but at the same time want to play the game.

I'm not sure who is taking it more seriously right now.

The ones who felt offended, understandably from what I know of their religion, and Sony acted respectfully and delayed the game by 1 week but effectively resolved an issue. That's major props and understanding on their part as a big business and company.

Or the ones who are angry about people being "over sensitive" when it goes against their beliefs and having to wait an extra week for a game.

Patience is a virtue, it's a week; not like it really matters that much. Or does it? Dun dun dun! 

I personally don't care that much over a week, though was initially disappointed, and I'm almost as excited about playing this as I was when first playing Metal Gear Solid or Final Fantasy 7.

I think Sony's marketing got to me. For shame. For shame. I used to have a defence against that type of stuff. 

Fucking Jonathan Ross, didn't help. Imma stop watching your show man. 

For like a week...then start watching again.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2008)

^ lol! It was the GAF beta impressions that gave me the LBP bug. Before that I watched it closely but only really started wanting it [now!] then. 

I was devastated at the time of the delay, because a coursework of mine is due to finish on the 24th, (then) giving me the perfect de-stresser waiting at home.. Now it's probably coming out when I've got more fkn work to do. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2008)

Yay, 25% finished with my first retail stage!

So far so good.  This stage I'm working went from partially underwater to completely underwater. xD  

Here's the rest of the level, btw.  Sorry about the meh quality.  My camera doesn't like taking pics of my DLP in low light.


*Spoiler*: _pictars!!!_ 

















The basis of the stage is to acquire the Azure Key and unlock the Underwater Palace's secret treasure.  You have to have the Key with you at all times considering it not only unlocks passages and is necessary for puzzles, but it provides both offense and defense for... you know... giant underwater beasts. =D


*Spoiler*: _mandatory giant..._ 









Will post a youtube when it's done.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds and looks amazing Donkey. Stuff like this makes me feel inferior.. will probably end up spending even less time than I anticipated in creating. :/


----------



## RodMack (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn DS, you're hard at work. Lucky bastard.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice sig. From a manga?


----------



## Segan (Oct 22, 2008)

Huh, yes it is. Highschool of Undeads or something like that. This girl is a student with exceptional swordsmanship when wielding a katana.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's what I've finished so far in a youtube teaser I did.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4n8PJEarSI[/YOUTUBE]

So far so good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 22, 2008)

Well DS, that was definitely good. However, there's a little Moses missing


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well DS, that was definitely good. However, there's a little Moses missing



Calm down son.  I already have a pretty interesting twist on that one.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 22, 2008)

OMFG this is so annoying, since i live in a muslim country, i have a lot of muslim friends and i told them about it and they said that they couldnt give a shit and that its only the extremists which do such things!

and anyway i hear readings from the Qu'ran about 15 times a day from about 4 mosques dotted around the city so what is the problem?


----------



## RodMack (Oct 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Nice sig. From a manga?





Segan said:


> Huh, yes it is. Highschool of Undeads or something like that. This girl is a student with exceptional swordsmanship when wielding a katana.


It's actually called Highschool of the Dead, but you're right about the chick in my sig.



Donkey Show said:


> Here's what I've finished so far in a youtube teaser I did.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4n8PJEarSI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So far so good.


That shit looks amazing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Calm down son.  I already have a pretty interesting twist on that one.



I may approve of this, only if you say my name in the intro the video, in a positive sentence


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> I may approve of this, only if you say my name in the intro the video, in a positive sentence



You know that's not going to happen.  If anything, you will be an enemy that always cowers in fear of sackboy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh not a character in game, but credits to with your puny voice we can barely hear


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 22, 2008)

That voice is more man than you've ever dreamed about growing up to be.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 23, 2008)

It sounds as if your balls just have been chopped off


----------



## speedstar (Oct 24, 2008)

next monday needs to hurry its ass up.. seriously....


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I will get this game for Christmas.  I'm too busy with school and Winter Break sounds like the time to get the game and play it


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2008)

Killua said:


> It sounds as if your balls just have been chopped off



Sounds like you don't know how to kiss enough ass.  Too bad. 

BOOM!!!  Youtube!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBJlkpTIw48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2008)

You have an awfully arousing voice, Donkeh.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You have an awfully arousing voice, Donkeh.



It makes the ladies wet. ~__^  What do you think of the stage?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2008)

It looks trippy as bawls, mah boi.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It looks trippy as bawls, mah boi.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 25, 2008)

Really awesome DS, I really can't wait to try out your levels lol.

Tomorrow can't come quick enough!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2008)

Heh, I'll get it next week.

Though, is the platforming generally as loose as it has seemed in videos?

AND THERE BETTER BE A WAY TO MAKE SIMON SACKMONT, AND SACKULA


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh, I'll get it next week.
> 
> Though, is the platforming generally as loose as it has seemed in videos?
> 
> AND THERE BETTER BE A WAY TO MAKE SIMON SACKMONT, AND SACKULA



It's physics based so it takes awhile to get used to.  But once you get the hang of it, it becomes pretty cake.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome level Donkeh. Thanks to my comment earlier, you made your voice more manly, did you scream?


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 25, 2008)

I just got my hands on it today. For some reason my gamestop was selling early.  I just put it in my PS3. I think i'm about to pee myself.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah some GameStops are selling it early if they get their copies in. I'm glad it's going to be be released pretty early from the scheduled time they predicted.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2008)

Killua said:


> Awesome level Donkeh. Thanks to my comment earlier, you made your voice more manly, did you scream?



LOL.  That's my normal voice.  I just spoke into the camcorder this time. 

My man voice brings women to their knees.

As for Gamestops selling the game, I went to go pick up the guide and they had tons of copies.  If you want it, I suggest heading to the nearest gamestop.

And of course my level is awesome sauce.  C'mon.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 25, 2008)

That level is brilliant DS, kudos! makes the wait for the game hurt that much more!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 25, 2008)

Just got mine woot! Gotta love gamestop getting it today.

Off to play!


----------



## Zenou (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep, just got mine.

What the hell do you do on the Jail level? I moved that bomb cart to the left and nothing happened.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2008)

Hit the switch to activate the triggers that activate the bombs.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 26, 2008)

English "non-muslim music" patch is out. I guess this means the servers will be online now? I hope so lol.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 26, 2008)

There was no switch. As it turns out, everyone had to stand on the red X. Because I had 4 people, no one was on it at the same time. XD


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 26, 2008)

Is anyone else having trouble getting online? I've already almost gotten myself the Play trophy


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 26, 2008)

I despise all ye. Nov 5th.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone having problems with there Kratos code, mine keeps saying invalid.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 26, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Anyone having problems with there Kratos code, mine keeps saying invalid.



You can't use it yet because the game isn't "officially" out yet, not until tomorrow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2008)

From the playstation blog said:
			
		

> Looks like a lucky few LittleBigPlanet fans have started to receive their copies over the weekend. We wanted to provide a quick update for the those eager to get online. Whether you want to start playing with your friends, sharing your creations online or getting your mitts on the pre-order goodies? hold tight.
> 
> Looks like our production line churned out new copies quicker than our original schedule, and a few of our retailers did what they could to take care of the fans who pre-ordered ASAP. *If you?re one of those, take advantage of the headstart by unlocking all the goodies on the disc and start PLAYing and CREATEing and check back here or on the LittleBigPlanet News Site (really, really) soon for updates on the server and pre-order redemption status.*
> 
> ...



Yup, servers are gonna switch on tomorrow. =)


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahh, I suppose that's why online isn't working either. I'm starting to think my favorite thing about this game is it's soundtrack. It's awesome, of course, everything else is too.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 26, 2008)

I still have to wait 2 weeks for the game


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL.  I found this in my youtube message box.



			
				unpunishedLiar said:
			
		

> My review on Azure Palace:
> THEME:
> This part was exhilarating. I've seen this before from Shadow of the Colossus or ICO. You are an excellent designer. The rockwork was fantastic and the lighting a wonder. The Light-bluish flourescence of the sword and other objects on which it was applied, this was nothing but a stroke of artistic genius.
> 
> ...





And of course...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBJlkpTIw48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Oct 27, 2008)

Still have to wait another 2 weeks... I don't understand why a UK based game is released in the UK, Europe and Commonwealth later than the US.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's the gentlemanly thing to do.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cWs4SgHG-Y[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit how late am I !!! PACMAN IS MY FAVOURITE ARCADE GAME EVER. 

I'm seriously going to spend *ages* on making this as good as possible.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2008)

Wanna play the Azure Palace?



Servers are up!!! GO GO GO!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 27, 2008)

Playing your levels DS, very nice


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn, Little Big Planet is the shit.

Yo Nilesh, you getting this at launch yeah.

I think Asda might do a midnight launch with a discount. They've been doing that for quite a few games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Playing your levels DS, very nice



Awesome!  Glad you liked it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Awesome!  Glad you liked it.



WHAT.

YOU ARE NOT DONKEY SHOW.

YOU IMPOSTOR 

I also got me a copy


----------



## Masurao (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh fuck!  @ DS's new name.

Gundam 00 ftw.

Whenever I get a PS3 I plan to get this game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2008)

Only Gundam worth watching is Gundam SEED. Yzak in his Duel cannot be beat!

And Donkey Kong, what's gonna happen now? I already have an idea I'm not sure I've told you yet


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> Damn, Little Big Planet is the shit.
> 
> Yo Nilesh, you getting this at launch yeah.
> 
> I think Asda might do a midnight launch with a discount. They've been doing that for quite a few games.



Is it? I heard they did that with Pro Evo innit. Then the price goes up again [noparse]:S[/noparse].. Actually it's up on Amazon now for ?27.98. But no way that's happening with LBP soon. I'm just gonna buy it whenever it's in stock hopefully on the day or a couple days after, not in too much of a rush thanks to this delay which sort of calmed me down.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> worth watching
> *Gundam SEED*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shit I thought I was the only one with that gif.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, tis a classic, and I couldn't find a better one at the moment.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

The corresponding thread on Neogaf got so out of hand I didnt post in it bar one or two trolling posts lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, the online is laggy.

Hello Super Smash Bros Brawl.

I swear, it feels like my PS3 keeps freezing.

Otherwise, I do like the single-player, even if the platforming is loose as all hell. I'm worried that the online levels and their selections will pretty much be the youtube of LBP: The meh by the popular few, while the great by the minority are buried.

For every SpoonyOne, there are 4 Fred's, if anyone understands what I mean there.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn that sucks. If my online lags to the point of disturbance I will be sad. :/


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 27, 2008)

It's just where the networks went online today, give it a bit and I know it'll all even out.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 28, 2008)

For some reason I still can't connect online. Plus I lost my Kratos key.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 28, 2008)

My GameStop still didn't get theirs in today so I'll be getting it tomorrow and I'll be playing your levels tomorrow guys so until then have fun. This sucks.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay so, trying to make a platformer kinda like Mario.

The issue is that when I make blocks, I'd like to make them able to jump on top of. But the Sackboy seems to have a shitty jump, and if I lower them to the point where he can jump on them they are too low and the Sackboy has to duck.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah that's what really pisses me off sometimes, his jump is just terrible. I really don't know what to say, can't you just make them so he can jump up and break them from the bottom? a la Mario? lol


----------



## Segan (Oct 30, 2008)

How about implementing some kind of elastic spring at places where Sackboy needs to jump on platforms?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Yeah that's what really pisses me off sometimes, his jump is just terrible. I really don't know what to say, can't you just make them so he can jump up and break them from the bottom? a la Mario? lol



That would be a lot easier considering all you'd have to do is put a switch on the bottom and set it to some dissolve material.  Poof, block disappeared.

But really, just set springs that can boost you up before those jumps.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> For every SpoonyOne, there are 4 Fred's, if anyone understands what I mean there.



I know who Spoony is, post on his site quite frequently.  Him and Armake are the only ones I watch regularly.

No idea about Fred though, is that the guy who blatantly copied him?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I know who Spoony is, post on his site quite frequently.  Him and Armake are the only ones I watch regularly.
> 
> No idea about Fred though, is that the guy who blatantly copied him?



Fred is somehow the most subscribed person on Youtube.

*WARNING:* This annoying travesty may prevent you from ever having the power of having a hand in creating a child.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa-OHJ5h75A[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe I shoulda used the Irate Gamer as a better, more relative example.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 30, 2008)

FINALLY GOT IT! can't wait to play/steal from Azure Palace


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> FINALLY GOT IT! can't wait to play/steal from Azure Palace



Let's see you do it when I've set it to un-copyable. 

Get your own ideas people.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2008)

Ideas? From the masses, en mass?

It shall never happen. It never does. ;__;


----------



## Akira (Oct 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ideas? From the masses, en mass?
> 
> It shall never happen. It never does. ;__;



I partly expected this when I saw that half the user made levels in the beta were from Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Segan (Oct 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I partly expected this when I saw that half the user made levels in the beta were from Super Mario Bros.....


Give them time. I'm sure, someone will come up with a God of War inspired theme.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2008)

Well..they should try something that fits into the super loose context of the game.

Mario and Sonic stages clearly don't work, as LBP is far too loose for that breed of platforming.


----------



## Akira (Oct 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Give them time. I'm sure, someone will come up with a God of War inspired theme.



Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden


----------



## Segan (Oct 30, 2008)

Something reminiscent of Ratchet & Clank?

Edit: Lol, so there's already a GoW theme...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden



LOL, I was gonna say... late to the party. 

It's one of the best levels out there though.

BUT... I finally have a fool proof plan to somewhat emulate this kind of gameplay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 30, 2008)

Twas only a joke DS....MB...mod guy, lol, I'd never feel right having OPP in one of my levels...

I can't watch the clip at work, is that Cyborg Justice or Cybernator?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

Seriously, watch the MGS levels. YOU HAVE MUCH TO LEARN, YOUNG PADAWAN DONKEY KONG


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been experimenting with creating things for a while now, and I just now started making an actual level. It's kind of hard, but I think I really like it, you need to put in a lot of time though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 31, 2008)

Before I sleep, I think I made progress with my mecha level...



Sieg Zeon!!! >=D


----------



## Segan (Oct 31, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Before I sleep, I think I made progress with my mecha level...
> 
> 
> 
> Sieg Zeon!!! >=D


That you, Donkey? Why did you change the colour from red to green?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 31, 2008)

Segan said:


> That you, Donkey? Why did you change the colour from red to green?



Have you never seen Char's Zaku before?


----------



## Segan (Oct 31, 2008)

Can't say I have.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 31, 2008)

lol thank you Oman my bro got LBP and its ownage 

no one on his friends list has it lol
Kratos skin is ownage and i love the minotaur skin!!!

and btw can you play my bros' levels search Scotty_B and he has 2 levels, one just a random fun one and another just like an obstacle course, you'll also get a trophy from one of them if you haven't already got it (go right on see saw!)


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 31, 2008)

Where is Jesus Yamato?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 31, 2008)

Not 100% sure I want to get this yet. I don't have that much time to mess w/ the level editing features, so I don't know if it would be worth it.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG Phanny is alive xD
Add me to PSN

Athrum xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2008)

Added..mwuahaha!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright so I'm playing right now and I haven't even begun to make my level. Getting story mode completely first and then making a level is what I'll be doing. 

How long is story btw?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Alright so I'm playing right now and I haven't even begun to make my level. Getting story mode completely first and then making a level is what I'll be doing.
> 
> How long is story btw?



Typical platformer length of today's standards. I thought Wario Land: The Shake Dimension was a wee bit longer. So, less than 6 hours, add a few for the co-op parts and collecting the one shot items. The story is super loose, so don't be surprised if you have no clue on what the whole point of you being in an area is - one small text box isn't enough for great context.

I don't even know where to start with making a stage, so I think I'll just stick with the popular stages. One of which, our Lord and Savior has been flaunting on the popular stage world thingy.

I really liked Azure Palace, though I did have one gripe: That one area, after the electric tiles moving in and out, where the stone block slams down into the ground. You can just fly into the whole the block goes up into and totally avoid taking any damage.

That and the wonky physics got me a few times with the items.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2008)

So guys, we get DLC next week, and 2 free sackboys (even tho the Halloween one is a bit late lol)


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 31, 2008)

Athrum said:


> OMG Phanny is alive xD
> Add me to PSN
> 
> Athrum xD



Will do, as soon as get on the PS3 XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I really liked Azure Palace, though I did have one gripe: That one area, after the electric tiles moving in and out, where the stone block slams down into the ground. You can just fly into the whole the block goes up into and totally avoid taking any damage.


Haha, you're the first one to figure that out.  Nobody knows that, even when I guide them through it.   That was intended for speed runs, but I can't add a timer anymore because my limit will overload.

As for the physics, that shit gets me a lot especially with the sword.  Glad you liked it though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Typical platformer length of today's standards. I thought Wario Land: The Shake Dimension was a wee bit longer. So, less than 6 hours, add a few for the co-op parts and collecting the one shot items. The story is super loose, so don't be surprised if you have no clue on what the whole point of you being in an area is - one small text box isn't enough for great context.
> 
> I don't even know where to start with making a stage, so I think I'll just stick with the popular stages. One of which, our Lord and Savior has been flaunting on the popular stage world thingy.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not even caring about the story right now. I'm just going through getting items and completing the levels. Interesting designs so far though. Hopefully if all goes well I'll be able to recreate some of my favorite levels of certain franchises when it's all said and done. 

Azure Palace was nice from what little I played with it. I had to turn the game off so I didn't really have time to play around with the whole level but I will hopefully tonight.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 31, 2008)

Seriously, in b4 Dead Space's Isaac Clarke Sackboy


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 31, 2008)

How customizable are these sackboys? I have a bunch of ideas 

(Added you, Athrum)


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> How customizable are these sackboys? I have a bunch of ideas
> 
> (Added you, Athrum)



They're pretty customizeable Phantom, but only to a certain extent. You can mix and match all of the different pieces and stuff, but you can't make your own costume elements. The only thing I've really wanted was more custom color options. I'm sure lots of fun DLC will be coming out as well for the sackboys, so that will be nice as well.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn... I was gonna go all out and make a Kamina sackboy


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm gonna go out here and say, it seems a lot of people are too afraid to try and make a level. I would just like to say, that it's not as hard as it may seem. You can make some truly amazing levels, and I'm honestly surprised I haven't seen more awesome ones than I have.

Out in some LBP communities, there are some elite builders and mediocre etc, but it only takes a bit of practice to make.. anything you can imagine! Now people of NF, I know a lot of you have LBP or are wanting to get it, and I advise if you already have it to get to making levels! It's incredibly fun. And if you don't have it yet, well seriously why don't you? It's most likely going to be going up for game of the year, it's very addicting and fun. If you like platformers and have any tiny desire to make your own levels, GET THIS GAME!!

Anyway :sweat, sorry for my rant here, but I'm just honestly incredibly surprised to not see this thread constantly full of activity. So yeah, lets get out there, and get busy! We all need to be playing with each other online much more too


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 1, 2008)

Damn it, I was all set to try out the level creator this weekend...but now I've gotten a broken collarbone. And of course, look what's coming out next week.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 1, 2008)

I need to finish 100%ing the story, then I'll start whoring the level creator. I'm gonna try to make a largely explosives related one.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 2, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I'm gonna go out here and say, it seems a lot of people are too afraid to try and make a level. I would just like to say, that it's not as hard as it may seem. You can make some truly amazing levels, and I'm honestly surprised I haven't seen more awesome ones than I have.
> 
> Out in some LBP communities, there are some elite builders and mediocre etc, but it only takes a bit of practice to make.. anything you can imagine! Now people of NF, I know a lot of you have LBP or are wanting to get it, and I advise if you already have it to get to making levels! It's incredibly fun. And if you don't have it yet, well seriously why don't you? It's most likely going to be going up for game of the year, it's very addicting and fun. If you like platformers and have any tiny desire to make your own levels, GET THIS GAME!!
> 
> Anyway :sweat, sorry for my rant here, but I'm just honestly incredibly surprised to not see this thread constantly full of activity. So yeah, lets get out there, and get busy! We all need to be playing with each other online much more too



I'm really enjoying the level creator and I recently started 2 levels, when I finish them I'll try to get them up on youtube and post them. My biggest trouble is creating monsters. I still don't understand how Donkey made all those beastly monsters. Ahh well, back to creating.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 2, 2008)

Didn't he mostly have stuff going on in the background? Not very many things attacked you. But yes, that stage was CRAZY elaborate, good shit Donkey Show XD

That said, I need strategy guides... I can't find out how to 100% half these stages.... and I hate those stickers that are right in your face (that giraffe in the Savannah blocking off 3 of them comes to mind) yet I can't seem to find out what to do D:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> (that giraffe in the Savannah blocking off 3 of them comes to mind) yet I can't seem to find out what to do D:



If it's the giraffe I'm thinking of then you place the rose sticker on the rose-shaped sticker trigger attached to the tree. Or is it a different giraffe?


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, you're probably right, I haven't been paying any attention whatsoever to sticker triggers, lol.

Pretty sure this will end up helping a bunch of other places I couldn't figure out XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I'm gonna go out here and say, it seems a lot of people are too afraid to try and make a level. I would just like to say, that it's not as hard as it may seem. You can make some truly amazing levels, and I'm honestly surprised I haven't seen more awesome ones than I have.
> 
> Out in some LBP communities, there are some elite builders and mediocre etc, but it only takes a bit of practice to make.. anything you can imagine! Now people of NF, I know a lot of you have LBP or are wanting to get it, and I advise if you already have it to get to making levels! It's incredibly fun. And if you don't have it yet, well seriously why don't you? It's most likely going to be going up for game of the year, it's very addicting and fun. If you like platformers and have any tiny desire to make your own levels, GET THIS GAME!!
> 
> Anyway :sweat, sorry for my rant here, but I'm just honestly incredibly surprised to not see this thread constantly full of activity. So yeah, lets get out there, and get busy! We all need to be playing with each other online much more too



All of the "MAKE LEVELS DAMMIT" coming from someone who has yet to make a level 

And of course, such a point is noted by someone who has also not made a level yet 

Some people are probably sitting on the fence, due to lag, or not getting 100% of the items in story mode.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> All of the "MAKE LEVELS DAMMIT" coming from someone who has yet to make a level
> 
> And of course, such a point is noted by someone who has also not made a level yet
> 
> Some people are probably sitting on the fence, due to lag, or not getting 100% of the items in story mode.



 youuuu!!!!

No I have yet to finish one, but I have been working on them lol.

Anyway yeah, I'm still unlocking stuff too, but it's fun to make some fun ones anyway


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Didn't he mostly have stuff going on in the background? Not very many things attacked you. But yes, that stage was CRAZY elaborate, good shit Donkey Show XD



Thanks.  It was more atmosphere building than anything else.  It's hard enough beating the dragon.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 2, 2008)

Atmosphere building is hard. My level looks kinda crappy. Especially since it's a snowy level, but for some reason there's lot's of fire. Plus building big monsters is really hard. I have no idea how you did it Donkey.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm most likely gonna start to try making levels once I complete the story 100%.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm doing them simultaneously. I just don't want to forget all these Ideas I'm getting so I'm doing them now. If I find an object allows me to improve on it, then I can incorporate it into my level. I've got like 90% of the items now and there's only 2 levels that I haven't aced though, so soon I'll just focus on playing online with friends and level creating.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 3, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Thanks.  It was more atmosphere building than anything else.  It's hard enough beating the dragon.



That dragon was no problem (I actually got it to kill itself, I'd just hold the sword and stab in a direction as it undulated )... that one Phantasy level is stupid, though XD It needs more lighting in the head area, it's damn near impossible to see the spikes on it.

On a hilarious note, in one of my attempts at acing the Azure Temple, after my picture w/ the sword, I grabbed it funky and it crushed me to death, haha.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> That dragon was no problem (I actually got it to kill itself, I'd just hold the sword and stab in a direction as it undulated )... that one Phantasy level is stupid, though XD It needs more lighting in the head area, it's damn near impossible to see the spikes on it.
> 
> On a hilarious note, in one of my attempts at acing the Azure Temple, after my picture w/ the sword, I grabbed it funky and it crushed me to death, haha.



LittleBigPhantasy is meant to be stupid hard and all of those traps, including the hard to see spikes are very intentional. =P

As for the Azure Palace dragon, all the weak points have been expanded from their original size and the movements have been toned down.  If I had kept it the way it was from the original video, I guarantee you wouldn't be saying it was no problem.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 3, 2008)

Source.


> Talking at GameCity in Nottingham today, Alex Evans was asked about the lack of image import in LittleBigPlanet.
> 
> *The news? He confirmed that this was only pulled from the release of the game because of time constraints, and that the image import tool would be released by Christmas.*
> 
> ...



Suck it PSEye!!! 

______________________________________________


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 3, 2008)

YES! This is EXACTLY what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh lowd.

Dat is sum Gradius.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 4, 2008)

More cool shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-rHrdqsUqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## speedstar (Nov 4, 2008)

Snake you found those or you made them? either way, they're hot.

ALSO... Does anyone know what the sales were for Little Big Planet?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2008)

DOn't know, it hit the 400 000 in japan a couple days ago. It still isn't out in Europe


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 4, 2008)

Goddamn, making stuff in this game is way harder than I thought it'd be. I've just started my Rube Goldberg machine and I already have trouble getting a platform that traverses the whole stage at a nice speed (curse the 100s limit) and getting objects to roll down my ramp to trigger the balloon platform D:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 4, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Snake you found those or you made them? either way, they're hot.
> 
> ALSO... Does anyone know what the sales were for Little Big Planet?



Found 'em, I don't have the game yet. It's not even out in the UK. [noparse][/noparse] 

Comes out tomorrow but I probably won't get this until next week when I'll have more time to play. If it meets my expectations I don't see the point of getting any other games until I've finished with LBP (which would probably take a while) and my backlog of games I've still got to play through.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn, that second video was pretty much what I was going to do... except I was gonna use less dominos and more balls/objects hitting switches/knocking things over.


----------



## 2D (Nov 4, 2008)

Im having a real hard time on deciding how I should spend my last ?40 for 2 weeks. LBP or food? I knew I shouldn't have spent all my money in London >.<

I suppose I could live on the frozen food thats building up.. :/ I want LBP so much


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 4, 2008)

You can just forage your neighbor's/store's dumpsters for tossed out food. Buy LBP.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 4, 2008)

^lol
hey did anyone else hear 'bout them fuckin awesome snake and sephiroth sackboys?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, the movie where they presented Sephyboy rules lol


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 5, 2008)

That Azure Key kept dying more often than I did. Awesome level though


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 5, 2008)

DS, I played that Azure Palace of yours, awesome level. Really cool. I went ahead and hearted it.  Keep that shit up man!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, glad you liked the stages y'all. ^^  I'm just drawing up some concepts for my next stage.  It'll be either a two or three parter for sure.

Anyway, Gamesradar just sent me a message on my PSN.



> Hi gevurah22,
> My name is Mikel Reparaz, and I'm an editor with GamesRadar.com.  I just wanted to drop you a line and let you know that I selected two of your LittleBigPlanet levels - The Azure Palace and LittleBigPhantasy Part 1 - for inclusion in a feature profiling some of our favorite user-created levels so far.  You can see it by searching for "10 LittleBigPlanet levels you have to play" at gamesradar.com.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you like the article!  Keep up the good work!
> -Mikel




Yay!


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

You need to make a tremendous tutorial on neat gadgets and creature creation, DShow... seriously, I would love you.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You need to make a tremendous tutorial on neat gadgets and creature creation, DShow... seriously, I would love you.



LOL, I can try but I will tell you it's not going to be as good as you think it is.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 5, 2008)

Yey it's finally out in Europe and i got my copy, can't wait to try it.. But first i have an essay to finish lol


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> LOL, I can try but I will tell you it's not going to be as good as you think it is.



Any guidelines would be better than none, rofl. I'm having such a hard time making this Rube Goldberg machine.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn you DS, being all LBP celebrity! I mean really you had 2 levels on that list! xD

It's awesome though, as they are both great levels. It's a pleasure to have you in our community


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2008)

Man, I remeber when I was looking forward to this game, now I just seam to be trying to constantly avoid getting buttfucked by the Controls, and sometimes the Physics, instead of having fun.

Maybe they'll try and fix atleast the former of these to try and make it enjoyable.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

Control just take a tiny bit of getting used to, that's all, lol. It's really not that bad, they're sorta floaty, like Mario was in the days of yore.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Control just take a tiny bit of getting used to, that's all, lol. It's really not that bad, they're sorta floaty, like Mario was in the days of yore.



I don't think i'll get much more "used to them" as I've already finished the normal game, and am working on aceing stuff.  It doesn't chance the fact that they feel like they were programmed by someone slapping their nuts on a keyboard.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 5, 2008)

In all honesty after beating the normal game, I had complete grasp of the controls. They haven't seemed hard at all since then. I think they work pretty well considering. I mean it can be floaty at times, but that actually can be a good thing in some levels.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 5, 2008)

Alright I've aced every level, now I'm just working on getting 100% items while finishing my levels. I don't think the controls are too difficult. I mean I've got used them pretty well. Sometimes they would frustrate me because they'd mess me up when trying to ace levels, but I think that was a fun challenge to trying to ace everything. If the controls weren't slightly difficult to use it would have been too easy.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

Someone want to do Sensei's Lost Castle to 100% with me right now? All I'm missing is the 2x players part.

Ph4nt0mX10


----------



## Athrum (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have a single item from the levels where you need 2 players lol


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a number of them when a few friends came over and played it with me. We were doing good until that Boom Town one that involves getting those bombs in the carts


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

Dude, half of the 2x ones are doable by yourself if you have 2 controllers... that's what I do, haha. The ones I can't do are the ones that involve simultaneous cooperation 

@Devil You don't need to get bombs into the minecarts... there's a more roundabout way to do it 

Just ignore that 2x part altogether and when you get to the little "town" you know how there's some bombs behind the green house right next to the bank? Just push that whole section over where the bombs are underground (i.e. right in front of the bank windows) and blow it up, problem solved. You can do it in one go if you're lucky enough to separate the remote bombs into two sections, otherwise do it in two gos.


----------



## Helix (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry if this is a repost, but this was pretty flippin' amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vwn3zuMXok&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Dude, half of the 2x ones are doable by yourself if you have 2 controllers... that's what I do, haha. The ones I can't do are the ones that involve simultaneous cooperation
> 
> @Devil You don't need to get bombs into the minecarts... there's a more roundabout way to do it
> 
> Just ignore that 2x part altogether and when you get to the little "town" you know how there's some bombs behind the green house right next to the bank? Just push that whole section over where the bombs are underground (i.e. right in front of the bank windows) and blow it up, problem solved. You can do it in one go if you're lucky enough to separate the remote bombs into two sections, otherwise do it in two gos.



But that's not as funny as when you and a bunch of buddies almost have them in position only for someone to accidentally jump on the bomb and blow up the carts


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

Tch, don't give me that. We were doing the end of that stage when you need to fly the impact explosive around, and I had an extra one and tossed it at an unsuspecting friend, haha. Party mode is too good.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I don't have a single item from the levels where you need 2 players lol



I had to team up with my friend in Korea to do those, and cause of the lag a couple were basically impossible (The 3rd Mexican level, with the giant flaming penises was the worst)


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

That level was so hard to ace.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 5, 2008)

I find the Mine level harder than the flaming serpents one

Though the two player part of the flaming serpents that involves the top guy pressing buttons to pull you to safety was a bitch


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

The mines, really? That stage was cake for me. things would randomly burn me to death in the shrine, haha.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 5, 2008)

The hardest stage I had acing was the construction site and the I think 2nd creator stage with the big spinning thing with electricity


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

All the stages for me were a bit easy to ace as of yet (just finished Magician's stages), Serpent Shrine was just a nuisance b/c of random explosions. I spent a LOT of time doing Endurance Dojo b/c I wasn't being Ninja and running on this wooden wobbly platforms, I kept trying to jump on them D:

You guys should add me so we can do the Dancer's Court/other 4x people stuff.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 5, 2008)

Did the game freeze for you guys when playing online? It happened to me 3 times already, had to restart the PS3 manually


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I'm just chilling now. I've had enough of Little Big Planet for today, but I'll add you tomorrow so I can do some x4 things. My PS3 froze once today. That's the only time it's ever done that though. And then today when playing in the creator. When I was standing next to a pit of fire I had, for some reason it would engulf the whole screen and it would be a huge black fire everywhere. It was really messed up.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2008)

When there are server issues and it drops you the game freezes. And I'm done today too, Gentleman, I meant to add me for future playing.

Ph4nt0mX10


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2008)

Servers are down for maintenance.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 6, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Sorry if this is a repost, but this was pretty flippin' amazing.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vwn3zuMXok&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Brilliant. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_jF0oQls2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> When there are server issues and it drops you the game freezes. And I'm done today too, Gentleman, I meant to add me for future playing.
> 
> Ph4nt0mX10



Alright, mine is TheOldCupofTea. I didn't have a chance to play today, but I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 7, 2008)

In the info moon, where there's those 3 circles with Play Create and Share, how the hell do you get more than 0 there?? lol What are those for??


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 7, 2008)

this

You're famous Donkey Show.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2008)

I made another 10 best list?


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 7, 2008)

Seeing as yours are like... the only good community stages left up there that isn't a music stage, you should be on all of them, lol.


----------



## Helix (Nov 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_82_xJ3XIS8[/YOUTUBE]

WiCkEd SiCk!

Edit: MM is deleting levels because of copyright infringement (e.g. Metal Gear Solid, Mario, Sonic levels, etc). This is pretty... bad.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay... here's a vid of what I'm currently working on in LBP.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 10, 2008)

you guys should check out the level called "Little Big Space Invaders" by this friend of mine named Waterish. It's a pretty sick level, he showed it to me off an on while he was making it, It's not a real complex level, but it's fun and really sick.  Be sure to look for the name Waterish, there is another space invaders but it's not near as good imo. He even made a followup hard version if you find the key in the easy version.  He put a lot of work into it so check it out, you might like it! It should be on the recent level list, he published it just a few days ago.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2008)

Donkey Show, the adulation you're receiving is much deserved, your level is great.

Snake, hurry and get LBP!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bruv I got it today! But I got coursework up to my eyeballs, won't be able to play it till tomorrow. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2008)

Since you'll be on the story for at least a few days, invite me when you see a x2 sign.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 15, 2008)

Just read your Gamefaqs topic DS, that's bullshit.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2008)

Azure Palace is gone.

Man, what is Sony doing.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 15, 2008)

Apparently they're ruining their only truly good/original game. Nintendo must be having a blast at this nonsense :\

@Vonocourt ... you're that awesome costume guy? You need to make some youtube tutorials or upload the costumes or something D:


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 16, 2008)

Unfortunately no. Sorry.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah what happened t the Azure palace? I cant play anymore


----------



## Zenou (Nov 16, 2008)

That's really shit, DS. :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, what can I do though?  I'm just playing the waiting game right now.  I've e-mailed all available parties about the situation, and if there's a reasonable response... we'll see.  But since it's on Kotaku right now, it looks like this situation has at least made a decent attempt at getting some exposure to this madness.


----------



## Dan (Nov 16, 2008)

I see, I didn't get a chance to play the level.

Hopefully they bring it back.


----------



## Akira (Nov 16, 2008)

You're fucking kidding me. They took down Azure Palace?

MM better sort this shit out right now. I can understand taking down the MGS levels and such, but Azure Palace doesn't even make any sense.

MM MUST understand the kind of hit their fanbase is taking at this rate.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 16, 2008)

There is a glimmer of hope that it just got lots of good griefs and is now in moderation check queue (and removed until it is checked). Whether this is true or not, the moderation system needs a total revamp and some goddamn guidelines.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, there goes my interest in LBP.

The best, most enjoyable stages were always either the supremely stuff from OUR LORD AND SAVIOR, or stuff parodying copyright stuff.

Both seem to be taken out of the window for stages based around unlocking trophies 

Banjo Kazooie: Minigaymes and failure>>>LBP, at this point.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't played enough LBP, but this moderation that Sony's doing is kinda tough to swallow. I can understand that they're taking down levels that contain copyright material, but to also take down levels with original designs that people worked hard to make is pretty stupid. Sony is single handily ruining one of their own IPs. So much for playing, creating, and sharing Sony.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 17, 2008)

This is VERY discouraging...it makes me want to stop working on my level for fear of "cleansing"

Play, Create, KEEP TO YOURSELF!


----------



## RodMack (Nov 17, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Play, Create, KEEP TO YOURSELF!


That might as well be the slogan for LBP.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 17, 2008)

It's up again


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2008)

JUSTICE!!!  The Azure Palace is back, and no I didn't republish it.  Still want word from Sony as to the reasons for moderation review.  Who's to say it won't happen again if the original intent was malicious?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 17, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> JUSTICE!!!  The Azure Palace is back, and no I didn't republish it.  Still want word from Sony as to the reasons for moderation review.  Who's to say it won't happen again if the original intent was malicious?



Did they remove anything?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2008)

Nah, it's still the same as before.  Now for the other stages that have been taken down like World of Colour to come back up soon.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 17, 2008)

Nop it doesn't seem so. That was probably the work of some jealous good griefs and the game was in waiting line to be reviewed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2008)

I found this little gem on gaf.



So awesome.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope they ban everyone from accessing LBP online for giving bad Good Griefs.


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> I found this little gem on gaf.
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome.




LBP is awesome, While I was on yesterday.

I was going around looking for loads of cool levels, found some hidden gems of a level.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 18, 2008)

Why don't you guys list cool levels here, so we can find them, rather than having to hunt through all the shit?


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2008)

When I next go on I'll list all my hearted levels.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2008)

There's good stuff in here.  It's primarily levels that don't have over 1000 plays but are of pretty good quality.



With that said, play EarthMusic.  It's pretty neat.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2008)

DS, this is for you, our resident expert:






> LittleBigPlanet Level Contest Offers Crown, IP Meddling
> 
> Sony are running a LittleBigPlanet contest. If you live in the US, you're tasked with designing a level. If it's a winner, you win a prize. Our concerns are twofold:
> 
> ...


----

And of course anyone else who thinks they're up for the challenge


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2008)

Ugh, I wanted to finish my damn mecha stage before I did anything else.  Maybe...


----------



## Zenou (Nov 20, 2008)

DS, if you still don't know the reason of why Azure Palace was modded... Try PMing Sam on LBW.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2008)

I did that the minute I found out about it.  Still no response from him.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 20, 2008)

So today we got the free Television costume and the premium Loco Rocco ones (which are horrible in my opinion) next week we will get a turkey head for free and the premium Chimera costume to celebrate R2 release in Japan and Europe  here's a pic.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 20, 2008)

Free is the only stuff for me XD

But yes, LocoRocco is pretty fugly, I'd rather fork over for the Chimera, or the Animal Pack... but I don't spend money on DLC


----------



## Dan (Nov 20, 2008)

The Azure Palace is back.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Donkey_Show where's your Red Rings of Burninating (title?) level? I couldn't see it on your page.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Hey Donkey_Show where's your Red Rings of Burninating (title?) level? I couldn't see it on your page.



That got moderated awhile ago, for obvious reasons. 

Anyway, I initially wanted to make a small tech demo for the mecha I made in game so that players can get oriented to the controls before I started on a real stage.  Needless to say, it didn't work out that much so in the next couple of days, you should be seeing part one of my mecha series...

*- Mobile Suit Armorboy: Basic Training -* (name pending for obvious reasons)



Aside from the mecha control training, I've kinda managed to shove a lot of platforming in this as well.  I'm kinda surprised personally, but I still have a ways to go before I'm done.  The mecha can be boarded by two players and even provides a weapon power-up versus one player.

Here's a video of the basic design, movement, and base weaponry of the mecha used in the game, if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 20, 2008)

DAMN with your "commentary" it sounds like you're having a lot of mofo fun.  If only my blu-ray would read my discs. Anyhoo, keep up the good work DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha, thanks.  The level design is going pretty smoothly as I almost have the "qualification sequence" nearly complete.  I might put up an unfinished version so y'all can check that part out until I put up the actual mecha sequence.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 24, 2008)

Just got my copy of LBP tonight. If anyone wants to see me around my PSN ID is *TomcatTheLion*.

Hope to see friends and gain some new ones.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave you know every LBP thread on 4chan has you all over it, right?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2008)

What?  Is that a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 24, 2008)

A good thing in a sense that they jizz all over your levels and say you're like the only creative person in the world =D


----------



## Hentai (Nov 24, 2008)

People are talking about that game but i didnt even understand what it is all about.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> A good thing in a sense that they jizz all over your levels and say you're like the only creative person in the world =D




I haven't seen any of that in /v/ though.  Must've missed the circle jerk.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 24, 2008)

Man the ICO level is so good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2008)

Alrighty, finally at the halfway mark of my new stage.  I've published it in the hopes that you guys can test it out and see what works and what doesn't.  Any help is appreciated as I'm hoping to make this one really polished.

*Mobile Suit Armorboy - Trial by Meteor? v0.5/gevurah22
location: California*






Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll try it out when I get home today... in like 6 hours *dies*


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 26, 2008)

what i don't understand is how you get events to trigger.  is there some kind of interface like triggers in starcraft map building?  Is it like learning a simplified programming language or something?

cause if it takes forever to make a level, I wouldn't be interested in this game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> what i don't understand is how you get events to trigger.  is there some kind of interface like triggers in starcraft map building?  Is it like learning a simplified programming language or something?
> 
> cause if it takes forever to make a level, I wouldn't be interested in this game.



Have you gone through the tutorials yet?  It's just the manipulation of switches and having the understanding of how to make the necessary steps.  No programming language knowledge is necessary, but it will make the process easier to understand if not simplify it even more.


----------



## Dan (Nov 26, 2008)

DS/MB, I'll check your level later when I go on my PS3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2008)

Good deal.  ^^

For those of you who will be checking it out, you have to hold the grab panels for a certain amount of time until something happens.  It isn't just a quick grab and x event happens.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

Pretty nice stage. Only tips I can give you are, at the part after the death lasers, make that switch on the wall brighter. I completely jumped past it the first time I went through b/c it blended in with the wall, forcing me to redo the death laser part. Also, maybe fix the camera in the part with the two layer moving platforms, for whatever reason it, in combination with the platforms, makes the character sort of twitch around, forcing you to reposition yourself on the platform or sometimes even forcing a jump onto the other one (which can kill you). I totally took your bait on that trap there, haha.

Aside from that it looks solid, maybe make a hole in that glass area after the lift ride so we can actually SEE the mech being pulled up (I couldn't jump in there for whatever reason), and then some actual mech riding and it should be rawsome.

So basically, a iittle bit of lighting and camera issues. I don't really like the lasers as a whole b/c it's a bit difficult to tell when exactly they're firing. Is there any way to make them emit something more tangible/visible than the gas?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Pretty nice stage. Only tips I can give you are, at the part after the death lasers, make that switch on the wall brighter. I completely jumped past it the first time I went through b/c it blended in with the wall, forcing me to redo the death laser part. Also, maybe fix the camera in the part with the two layer moving platforms, for whatever reason it, in combination with the platforms, makes the character sort of twitch around, forcing you to reposition yourself on the platform or sometimes even forcing a jump onto the other one (which can kill you). I totally took your bait on that trap there, haha.
> 
> Aside from that it looks solid, maybe make a hole in that glass area after the lift ride so we can actually SEE the mech being pulled up (I couldn't jump in there for whatever reason), and then some actual mech riding and it should be rawsome.
> 
> So basically, a iittle bit of lighting and camera issues. I don't really like the lasers as a whole b/c it's a bit difficult to tell when exactly they're firing. Is there any way to make them emit something more tangible/visible than the gas?


Those sound like reasonable changes that have been on my mind actually.  As for the gas lasers, that's really the only way you can rock it like that.  Using other things don't give off the same effect and eat up more thermo.

But don't worry, the next part and every stage afterwards is built around mecha action. Thanks for the input!


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

No problem, sir. Gotta help one of the best stage developers where I can XD


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm gonna try out the level in just a bit DS. I hope it doesn't get moderated because of the "Mobile Suit" in the name etc though


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> No problem, sir. Gotta help one of the best stage developers where I can XD


Haha, much appreciated.  It's all for y'all. ^^


2Shea said:


> I'm gonna try out the level in just a bit DS. I hope it doesn't get moderated because of the "Mobile Suit" in the name etc though



TBH, I wouldn't be surprised.  LittleBigPhantasy Bestiary is in the moderation queue right now.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, I don't have the game.  I'm holding off from buying it because I didn't want to have to program things.

Well if it is simple, then maybe I will try it and see.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

DONKEEEEEEEEY

How's the Shadow Moses level going?


----------



## Death Note (Nov 27, 2008)

The game seems like epic win.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2008)

We *must* compose a list of the best user levels. I can imagine there are countless well-made levels which aren't even on the map because of the flawed system (I really hope they have plans for a re-haul at some point).


----------



## Athrum (Nov 28, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL, THAT'S FREAKING AWESOME XD


----------



## Akira (Nov 28, 2008)

WHERE THE FUCK IS KEN!?!?!


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 28, 2008)

Just use stickers to change the colors on Ryu


----------



## Dan (Nov 28, 2008)

LBP has so much potential.

Unbelievable game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bring out Sackuma. 

Start listing levels.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2008)

First of all, The Azure Palace got sent for moderation again this weekend... wow.

Second, I just got PSN message from one of the assistant editors from Playstation: The Official Magazine wanting to feature me and The Azure Palace in a future issue. Can't say I can complain about that.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 1, 2008)

Ugh, no wonder I couldn't find it yesterday. Wtf. Still no response from Sam?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Ugh, no wonder I couldn't find it yesterday. Wtf. Still no response from Sam?



I got some this morning actually.  This is in response to getting an exact reason why it was griefed both before and recently.



			
				Sam_Protagonist said:
			
		

> Hi David
> 
> I'd like to be able to give that information out, but at present due to the way that moderation works it is not possible to do so. We know where all the issues are with the system and it is being resolved, hopefully with more news very soon.
> 
> Sam



Eh, what can you do?  By attempting to make the system easy for everyone to use, it ended up backfiring when needing those details.  I'm pretty sure they don't want another Kotaku issue on their hands so I'm guessing they're on it.

And I just recently received this from Playstation: The Official Magazine after getting back to them through e-mail.



> Hi David,
> 
> I was indeed talking about The Azure Palace. We're basically doing a "Best LBP Level of the Month" page that will include a profile of the creator. Cool levels get passed around on the internet a lot, but the creators never really seem to get any recognition and we wanted to change that. Anyways, your level seemed like a natural first pick, so I?m really glad you got back to me! I?m working on a fairly straightforward set of question (how long it took you, inspiration, etc.) that I?ll send to you in just a little while. Does that work for you? In any case, I?ll fill you in more when I send the questions, but for now, thanks again for getting back to me and let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenou (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, I figured the moderation system wouldn't keep logs or anything. So not like they can see why it got modded. Meh. But getting modded _again_?

Grats on the magazine though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations. 

Well deserved.

Found a good blog, where a guy video reviews levels. I for one, will be making use of this.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 2, 2008)

> your level seemed like a natural first pick



This basically means you own everyone as of now in LBP.


----------



## Dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Man I aint played LBP in ages, been busy with school work.

I'm gonna try get some hours in today. I miss sackboy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, I've just published version 0.6 of Mobile Suit Armorboy: Trial by Meteors?





It addresses a couple issues from version 0.5 such as visual hints, skipping certain areas, camera angles, etc.  It's still very incomplete, but I've added the mid-boss and an Armorboy for y'all to mess around with.  No instructions will be given since I'm lazy atm but at least you can fly around with the Armorboy after the madness.

If you ace the stage, you'll get something very special as well. 

And please, let me know of any issues so I can address them as soon as possible in the next update of the stage.

BTW, this stage is not easy...

Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## Zenou (Dec 4, 2008)

I beat the trial over the weekend. Good to see there's an Armorboy now.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

Ace the stage? You're a madman!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Ace the stage? You're a madman!



LOL, I did it when I was testing the stage locally but now I'm always getting killed by some unsuspecting bomb. 

Good luck. =P


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it actually something useful though? Cuz I have your dragon, but I've never stuck it anywhere, lol. Is it possible to reverse engineer other people's objects if you win them? If so I may actually try for this.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Is it actually something useful though? Cuz I have your dragon, but I've never stuck it anywhere, lol. Is it possible to reverse engineer other people's objects if you win them? If so I may actually try for this.



Do you want an Armorboy?

As for reverse engineering stuff, not really.  You can fuck with the bolts and whatnot, but that's about it.  If anything, have fun trying to figure out how to remake and balance the mecha.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll probably ask a friend for his account and get for him... he's a mech fiend, so I'm sure he'd have lots of fun with that 

Sucks... it would be really nice to see exactly how you make the stuff, would make it easier for the rest of us to figure things out XD


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be honest, it looks rubbish. Not the kind of game I would ever play. I can't really see a point to the game, apart from the fact that you just walk around the place and things fall on you. Who wants to play that? I don't think they will make alot of money of this game, cause no-one in my whole school likes the game.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

So because a handful of people are incapable of creativity and simplistic gameplay you think the game will do bad?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 4, 2008)

Flawless logic innit?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 4, 2008)

There's a new Kabuki costume on EU and Jap PSN. Looks damn cute xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck yeah!



So awesome, so awesome.  Sieg Zeon bitches!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2008)

CHAR AZNASACK

3 TIMES AS AWESOME


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> CHAR AZNASACK
> 
> 3 TIMES AS AWESOME



I wish there was a mask that fit perfectly. 

Epic pic is epic though.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

7000 hearts? I envy you, lol. One day I will create something and earn myself some 5.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 6, 2008)

^ Keep on at it.  

Okay after the past few days of building here and there, *Mobile Suit Armorboy - Trial by Meteors? version 0.65 is up for testing*!



I've addressed some issues in regards to accessibility with the mid-boss fight, the electric ceiling room camera angles, and the trap bridge.  I've also added more visual detail to the mid-boss section and barely started on the actual Armorboy training sequence.  There's really nothing after that... just fly all the way to the end of the stage to finish it.




In this update, there's also the "briefing room" which I think emulates a monitor pretty well while giving the player basic instructions on how to pilot the Armorboy.




As always, the difficulty is still high and you will receive an Armorboy if you ace this early version of the level.  Thanks to everyone who's been testing it and leaving comments.  I have about 25% left on the thermometer, so we'll how far I can get before I start part 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2008)

Bump for great justice.

I've just finished the boss for the first level of my Armorboy series...

The Armorknight



I'm about to place it into the stage right now. 

Oh yeah, version 0.7 is out as well.  It has the mecha training sequence in it.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

That is a hell of a lot of switches, haha.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2008)

^ LOL that's nothing.

Anyway, last update before I pass out.



Still very far from adding in the full detail, but that's the gist of the boss battle area.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't get any more trophies for this game! A few months ago, I got the copied save data warning (for no reason), so I deleted my save file and started again. After that the warning went away, so I thought everything was fine, until I published my first level yesterday. I didn't get the Publisher trophy! I guess there's nothing I can do to fix this, which sucks.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Meh, bug perhaps.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 16, 2008)

I read that it also happened to people that shared costume passcodes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 16, 2008)

^That's what people thought initially, but it was actually a result of changing your password after one of the recent system updates. It caused what ever "trophy supporting" game you were playing at that time, to think you had copied the save file. Most people would have changed their password before they gameshared the costumes, thus causing this problem.

What annoys me is that I will never be able to unlock the other trophies for this game. Deleting the saved data and starting anew, doesn't fix it. So I'm permanently stuck with 46% of the trophies!


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 16, 2008)

After much google searching, I've finally fixed the issue. If you have the problem that I did, PM me and I'll tell you how to fix it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

Did any of you lot hear about the big update MM are planning for this? I really, _really_ hope it's something about improving the search function online. And stop fecking moderating levels because some jealous knob reports it. As much as people can be hurtful with completely free expression, it can just be ignored. This is one medium I would like as least censorship as possible. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Did any of you lot hear about the big update MM are planning for this? I really, _really_ hope it's something about improving the search function online. And stop fecking moderating levels because some jealous knob reports it. As much as people can be hurtful with completely free expression, it can just be ignored. This is one medium I would like as least censorship as possible. [noparse][/noparse]



Ummm, you're telling me. 

Anyway, two things...

1) 

Possibly this Thursday.  Yay!

2) I finished my new stage. ^^

*Mobile Suit Armorboy Part 1: This is Training?* / gevurah22

- My second level after the Azure Palace, gameplay bounces between platforming and mecha sidescrolling shooting action.  Part 1 in a 5 part series.  Hard difficulty, but uses infinite checkpoints so you can keep on going.
- California









Like I said earlier, this stage can be pretty hard on the average player.  There's also a secret item you can get on a repeat play... if you find it that is.  Regardless, if you complete the stage you will get an Armorboy as a prize.

This stage and the next couple after it are more of a technical effort to see if I can somewhat recreate a similar gameplay style of the old SNES game, Metal Warriors.  Throw in a couple fun mecha genre clich?s and thus we have the Armorboy series!  All in all, this took me about a month of on and off work to complete, from balancing the mecha controls to of course the level design.  Hopefully it will have paid off.

The next couple of stages in the series will focus more on mecha action, but will still have a decent amount of platforming.  Although, I am designing even grander mechanics which will hopefully be mind blowing.

Good luck and strive to become an Armorboy pilot!  

Youtube will be posted soon.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn, you keep bringing the heat. 


Mister Bushido said:


> Ummm, you're telling me.


Yeah, but you get to design the levels and I don't get to play them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL, thanks.  Anyway, here's the youtubes of the stage.

Part 1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz5bYL7dFVI[/YOUTUBE]
Part 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx4gNdHZZUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

DUde can't wait to try that level of yours. And the MGS sackboys are so damn cute, too bad i usually dont buy anything from psn


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuuuuuuucking ace!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2008)

METAL GEARERERER

I told you didn't I DS?  Where's my damn MG level?


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Where is the DMC Zackboy


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> METAL GEARERERER
> 
> I told you didn't I DS?  Where's my damn MG level?



Do you even have the game? :amazed


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope, he doesn't, neither do I T_T All my money went on Christmas presents, won't be able to get it until January, unless I get money for Christmas


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2008)

And this is why I didn't make an MGS level because...

LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!






It looks like there's 5 stages coming with the pack too, plus a paintball powerup (for capping fools).



			
				New trophy list: said:
			
		

> QuickFire Artiste:
> Fire 40 paintballs in under 5 seconds
> 
> Rexecutioner:
> ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2008)

That's like..... the best Trophy ever made


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 18, 2008)

This is for LBP? Lol, this is a good way to make money from trophy fiends. Still not paying them any money


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This is for LBP? Lol, this is a good way to make money from trophy fiends. Still not paying them any money



Even when those trophies come with actual new stages and powerups?


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

When will we get "Kill Mundus" and "Rescue Lady" together with Dackboy. (DMC reference for those who didn't get it.)


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 18, 2008)

Epic win 

I saw this in gaf and came to post it but you beat me to it *Mister Bushido*


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

Who is Mister Bushido anyway  what was your previous nick 

*recognizes the custom title*


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2008)

Donkey Show


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahhh, no wonder.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> And this is why I didn't make an MGS level because...
> 
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!
> 
> ...



ooohhhh shiiiiitt !!! muthafckers takin my damn money!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's a better post...










yamato-toys

Costume pack - 600 yen or 200 for individual characters
*MGS Pack - 5 levels, 3 BGM, 60 stickers, 10 objects, 10 decorations, 10 create materials, and paint gun will cost 800 yen.*

Credit to WYWY.

Basically I see textures I need... I see weapons I need... possibly music I WANT!!!



DO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT!!!

More info!

Link removed



> LBP and MGS fans alike are in for a treat! If you checked out the PS Blog today you will see all the details on the new Premium Metal Gear Solid® Level and Costume Packs that are hitting the PS Store on December 23rd.
> 
> The Metal Gear Solid Premium Costume Pack will come complete with the Solid Snake outfit we revealed at TGS. But in addition you will see favorites like Meryl Silverburgh, Screaming Mantis & Raiden who will each have LBP costume
> 
> ...



Cheaper than I thought. ^^


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 19, 2008)

Sackboys...with guns...

Do want!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2008)

Truly awesome. 


> Now if you don?t buy it, no worries, you?ll still be able to enjoy the MGS fun! Non-MGS Level Pack owners can PLAY the MGS Story Levels by joining a ?host? who owns the pack and play the levels online together. You won?t be able to keep any objects, but you can experience the new features. MGS Level Pack owners will also be able to CREATE levels with any of these items (including the Paintinator) and SHARE them online for everyone to play.


How nice.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2008)

The game has changed 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqiwMflXu24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

..They better be doing this with every pack they release.

I now have a reason to play LBP.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't worry, with the upcoming FFVII and Disney pack, you too can make your own Mickey sackboy with zippers and emo!!!

KINGDOM HEARTS LEVEL FLOOD!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

Wait, there really is a Disney pack?

Proof, fucker. I thought it was FFVII, MGS, and Street Fighter.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 19, 2008)

Movies

There are spoilers


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, further proof that Metal Gear will always be superior to everything


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

That looks hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2008)

So they've revamped the search function as well ?!! LBP is the truth.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 19, 2008)

Stop tempting me, man D: How much does this cost?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 19, 2008)

i bet it will be around 10$


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 19, 2008)

They said all that for $6...


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 19, 2008)

6 is 1/10 what the game cost, for less than 1/10th of the stages and costumes D: I'll probably just be making real good friends w/ NFers who have it


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope I can make my paint white.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh you sick twisted son of a bitch DS


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





















If you want bigger or smaller ver of these go to this site 



BTW the costume pack is 5.99$ and the level pack is also 5.99$, pretty cheap if you ask me considering how it is a big game changing mechanic and the effort that went into it


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 19, 2008)

12 dollars? Er... wow o_O


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> 12 dollars? Er... wow o_O



4 crappy MP maps for call of duty 4 = 10$ 

3 MP maps for Halo3 = 10$ 

3 maps for the broken/laggy Gears2 MP = 10$ 

And don't get me started on Scamco with Soulcaliber 4 



> *5* *MGS levels*
> A 5th Sackboy costume?the Gurlokovich Soldier.
> 72 New Stickers
> 12 New Materials
> ...



All of the above for *5.99$* 

PLE FUCKING ASE


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> 4 crappy MP maps for call of duty 4 = 10$
> 
> 3 MP maps for Halo3 = 10$
> 
> ...



Indeed. This shit is DLC of the millenium.  Just imagine other packs such as FFVII or whatnot with similar additions to gameplay and random ass levels.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

I need to buy LBP don't I ?`


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 20, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> I need to buy LBP don't I ?`


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

That's almsot as good as the "perm ban" one you posted somewhere, like someone gets bitch slapped once and it says banned, then the guy slaps the other again and the text "perm" comes up.


FYI I am going to buy it, I just don't have cash atm


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2008)

It'd be absolutely criminal if this game doesn't become a full-blown success when all is said and done. This is the first real landmark of the new generation of gaming in terms of what you can actually do, which was never done previously. 

@ Freija: where do you live? This game is cheap as hell right now, you can get it off the Amazon marketplace atm for like £22 delivered anywhere in Europe. Or on shopto.net it's £19.99 for the game and delivery would be £4 at most. You're looking at €25 at the most.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

In Sweden, and the problem is not the price, the problem is that I really don't have any money  

Christmas shopping left me broke.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 20, 2008)

^ Your priorities are out of whack.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2008)

UK & Europe prices for new DLC: 
Individual costumes - £1.59 / €1.99 
Level & content pack - £4.79 / €5.99 

Was wondering, will we be able to use the paintinator in the story levels?


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> ^ Your priorities are out of whack.



Yes, because buying gifts for other comes after buying a new video game for myself ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Yes, because buying gifts for other comes after buying a new video game for myself ?



To keep it short, yes.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

You guys are such douches to others.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

If I was, I wouldn't have friends


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

But you don't have friends


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw that coming


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 20, 2008)

How often do you think MM will be doing these sorts of DLCs? I mean that wasn't long after the game came out.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

Hopefully as often as possible.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

It's not entirely up to MM though. Konami/Kojima Productions probably had a lot of saying in this matter.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2008)

If the DLC packs come in long intervals I wouldn't mind at all, if the quality of each release was like this one. The first gameplay-changing element was always going to be the most momentous but I hope MM can think of new ones for each pack!

^ I would've thought (hoped) Kojima Productions just gave the stamp of approval.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 21, 2008)

It's good to hear that a lot of other IP's are actually excited about being involved.


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

So tomorrow, I'mma cruise down (really up I think... or is it in? the map of over my town is confusing) to Game and buy myself some LBP


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 22, 2008)

Might get this for Christmas.

The beta was a blast.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can listen to 'The Gardens' theme? I can't find it on Youtube D:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2008)

Is this out yet?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 23, 2008)

Just played it. The paint gun is so fun!!!


----------



## Akira (Dec 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> Does anyone know where I can listen to 'The Gardens' theme? I can't find it on Youtube D:



Here

Is this the one you mean?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

Hinata dressed up as Jem

The tune plays in the background here. I know there are more of these songs as well that hasn't been released. I wonder why not.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2008)

Been loving the new materials and paintinator so I've incorporated them into my next stage.



Beasty turrets I made from the MGS stuff.  Soooo awesome.







Can you guess what this room is for?

More to come and expect to see some crazy, crazy stuff real soon.  But yes, this looks so much better in motion.  I'll youtube a bit when I finish up the first half.

Plus, Travis Touchdown.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2008)

Bump for new video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1jtfD4tKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zenou (Dec 28, 2008)

lol I came into this thread about to say "hope your next level uses the paintinator, DS".


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope this game is decent online, got it with my PS3 bundle yesterday and I've only given the single-player a spin so far. It's alright, but I can see that once I unlock a lot more items, decorations and stuff then it'll get a whole lot better. Just unlocked online play and the creator, but yet to really try them out yet.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Dec 29, 2008)

I just finished making my first level.  It's not very good but it's my first level so I didn't really expect it to be.

If you search dcr108 it's the one called "Through the Forest"


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

So I got LBP... FUCK DOES IT ROCK


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 30, 2008)

I got tired of Rock Band, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna sell all that off and use part of the proceeds for the MGS pack, lol.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

lol, I shit out the cash for the MGS pack  *feels rich for a second until tomorrow when he's going to spend it all*


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone actually played online with random people?
I never seem to find anyone...
And if so, how often?


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't tried, but playing with randoms isn't my thing really.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 30, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Has anyone actually played online with random people?
> I never seem to find anyone...
> And if so, how often?



Problem with most levels is that people go pass those markers that prevent people from playing when they join the level later. 

However, I believe Boom Town is the only exception to this since it has none of those markers. So the level is open the whole time. I use that one all the time when someone on my Friends List isn't available. You'll probably notice it's often the level with the most people in it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Donkey_Show.. Mobile Suit Armorboy, awesome level.. One thing, after I beat the Armorboy in the training part (where you take his shield down) the door on the right didn't open for me. Is there something I have to do to open it up? I watched the video, and it seems to just open after you take the guy down. 


Freija the Dick said:


> So I got LBP... FUCK DOES IT ROCK


Good man! 


Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Has anyone actually played online with random people?
> I never seem to find anyone...
> And if so, how often?


I have played online with randoms a couple of times, it can be quite fun actually. I used the 'quick play' function, which just throws you into a game that's already on.. too impatient to wait at the beginnings of chosen levels. Besides, after you finish the level you can just follow the host or one time I somehow became the host, which meant I could then play all my favourite levels. I need some more LBP players on my PSN list though, I have a couple of x4 items I need to get.. PSN: Crono_108. :}

Everyone needs to play this one level, called Distress.. something. Just go on Highest Rated or it might be Most Hearted.. made by an Asian fella (Japanese I think), the title has some Japanese looking characters. A picture of a shark on the front.. absolutely phenomenal design!


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried an online with randoms the other day, said people were playing but I didn't see any of them, so I don't quite understand how the feature works yet. Don't have any IRL friends with a PS3 though, let alone the game, so I'll have to figure it out.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 31, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I need some more LBP players on my PSN list though, I have a couple of x4 items I need to get.. PSN: Crono_108. :}



Give me a shout when you want to get these done and I'll jump on LBP. I need to get the Party Person (complete a level online with 3 other players who are on your friend list) trophy as well, lol. Have you completed all of the x2 and x3 sections?


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, so I caved and got the MGS pack, and I gotta say, that was definitely money well spent. The Paintinator is amazingly fun, and trying to master/beat things with my two brothers had us occupied and laughing like crazy for hours. Not to mention the "story" for the arc was the most amazing thing I've ever seen. I love a developer that can poke fun at itself and its players.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 1, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Give me a shout when you want to get these done and I'll jump on LBP. I need to get the Party Person (complete a level online with 3 other players who are on your friend list) trophy as well, lol. Have you completed all of the x2 and x3 sections?


Cool. I'm not even going for all trophies cause I know I'll never get the creating/sharing ones lol. 

3750 on VR Challenge is haaarrddddd


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 1, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Cool. I'm not even going for all trophies cause I know I'll never get the creating/sharing ones lol.
> 
> 3750 on VR Challenge is haaarrddddd



I got the create trophy a few days ago. Not the proper way though. I'll eventually get the platinum.

I struggled to get to 3000, but I only played it on the day that I bought the MGS pack. Donkey_Show got over 7000 and I bet he got that with ease.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2009)

So I need to get this game to kick Donkey's ass? 

I have 100% on all the VRs in the MGS games, Donkey is a piece of cake


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 1, 2009)

DShow... your armorboy needs some tweaks... you need to find a way to keep it from crushing us randomly ever other second, lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 2, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Hey Donkey_Show.. Mobile Suit Armorboy, awesome level.. One thing, after I beat the Armorboy in the training part (where you take his shield down) the door on the right didn't open for me. Is there something I have to do to open it up? I watched the video, and it seems to just open after you take the guy down.



There is a scanner you need to grab after you take that thing down.  Just jump out, grab it for like 2 secs, and you'll be good to go.

And now that I'm back from vacation, it's time to finish up my latest stage.  So close to being finished but I think I'm going to have to split it in two parts as I am running out of space on the thermo for all the rooms.



Undercovermc said:


> I got the create trophy a few days ago. Not the proper way though. I'll eventually get the platinum.
> 
> I struggled to get to 3000, but I only played it on the day that I bought the MGS pack. Donkey_Show got over 7000 and I bet he got that with ease.



It's all about finding that arc that catches like 3 or 4 of those turrets.



Killua said:


> So I need to get this game to kick Donkey's ass?
> 
> I have 100% on all the VRs in the MGS games, Donkey is a piece of cake







PhantomX said:


> DShow... your armorboy needs some tweaks... you need to find a way to keep it from crushing us randomly ever other second, lol.



LOL.  Are you inside the black square when this is happening?  99% of the time that won't happen when you're directly inside of it, but if you're anywhere outside of the square cockpit, you're fucked.


----------



## Dan (Jan 2, 2009)

Is the DLC worth it?

Not sure if I should buy it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah the level pack is 100% worth it, allow the costumes.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 2, 2009)

It comes with a costume as well as some really fun levels w/ a hilarious story. I think I'm going to use the Paintinator to make a zombie level, heh.

And it's hard to even tell where that black box is... sometimes we'd be safe, then we'd hit a wall or something and die.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 2, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> It comes with a costume as well as some really fun levels w/ a hilarious story. I think I'm going to use the Paintinator to make a zombie level, heh.
> 
> And it's hard to even tell where that black box is... sometimes we'd be safe, then we'd hit a wall or something and die.



Yeah, I have to put a light there or something in order to make it a little more obvious.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2009)

Pfffft, Donkey don't worry, Killua talks a big game but he can't play for shit


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMjwAsThY00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Pfffft, Donkey don't worry, Killua talks a big game but he can't play for shit



Say that to my 100% complete games I got months before you


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2009)

@video

Lol, that's pretty good. The synchronised parts must have taken a while to get right.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, they should have done a sync'd Thriller as well. I lol'd at the spastic dance @ 1:30.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm finally done with the story mode on LBP, time to build my own level


----------



## Helix (Jan 7, 2009)

Beat it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMjwAsThY00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Jan 7, 2009)

New DLC content pack!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 7, 2009)

It is no problem being rolled by the sackboy. I'm very 'appy.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

The evil sheriff is the most annoying boss ever, he's the only level I have yet to clear without dying


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## PhantomX (Jan 16, 2009)

That outfit looks badass. I still won't be paying for any non-Vincent or DMC costumes, though. It's been a while since new DLC


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think DLC will resume next week. I don't really care about costumes for the most part, but the PotP was brilliant. I would really like to see something like a change of perspective, top-down/first-person one day, if it's technically feasible.


----------



## Demon_Eyes_Kyo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Little Big Planet - My game series Oraz - hoping to get some feedback please *

PSN: X-DarkAce-X           level: Oraz act1: flames within the darkness

Oraz is a series of levels I have planned with a storyline. It's about you a sackboy seeking vengeance however you get dragged into saving a princess. Play and see how the story develops in act 1. This won't be your cliche save the princess story. I've spent a lot of time on this level so it's a pretty long level with a dragon boss fight and some traditional platforming with a couple of mazes which i am hoping don't frustrate any of you. Well i hope you all enjoy the story and hope to continue on with the series as act 2 is currently being developed which will have more detail in. If you want to keep in touch with the status just befriend me also if you like the level please heart me as an author and my level. Hope you enjoy my level and storyline, thank you


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

i wanna buy a new game, i wonder if i should buy this one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't see why not.  It's definitely worth the buy considering all the constant updates this game is getting.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 6, 2009)

Not to mention the online play is awesome

A Must buy for a PS3


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

already purchased it, i wanted to play something different. enough of shooting and driving.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 7, 2009)

Man I cant finish the collectors first stage!! its so hard all those electrical buzzing is so annoying!! UGH!!!

Also I still dont know how to put all those fancy costumes they have on the community page.....like i want a hellghast costume from Killzone


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

allright, i got it today
will start playing as soon as i give up on MGS4 BB emblem.


----------



## Akira (Jun 5, 2009)

LBP to have SoTC DLC


Definetly need to start playing this more


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2009)

Will it be as big as the MGS DLC...? I dunno...


----------



## Akira (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope so, an LBP Colossi boss fight would make the DLC worth the price on it's own.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2009)

I still make stuff.


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

I love this game. It's awesome


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2009)

I need to go and finish that mecha level.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2009)

> Media Molecule wins five Develop Awards
> 
> UK team crowned with New IP, Visual Arts, Technical Innovation, New Studio and Independent Studio
> 
> ...



Well played MM. 

Full list of awards:


*Spoiler*: _Click_ 



Over 500 people packed into the Hilton Metropole hotel last night to see 15 different firms or individuals take home a Develop Award.

The full list of winners follows:

CREATIVITY

Best New IP
LittleBigPlanet (Media Molecule)   

Best Use of a Licence
Lego Batman (Traveller’s Tales)   
Article continues below

Advertisement
Scaleform News MPU July 09

Visual Arts
LittleBigPlanet (Media Molecule)   

Audio Accomplishment
Fable II (Lionhead)

Publishing Hero
Apple     

TECHNOLOGY & SERVICES

Technical Innovation
LittleBigPlanet (Media Molecule) 

Best Tools Provider
Autodesk   

Best Engine
Unreal Engine 3 (Epic Games) 

Recruitment Company
Amiqus 

Services
Audiomotion

Creative Outsourcing
Side & Sidelines 

STUDIOS

Best New Studio
Media Molecule   

Best Handheld Games Studio
Rockstar Leeds 

Business Development
Playfish 

Best Independent Developer
Media Molecule   

Best In-House Team
Rockstar North

SPECIAL RECOGNITION

Development Legend
Phil Harrison

Lifetime Achievement Award
Jacqui Lyons

Grand Prix
Codemasters


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got this game.  Wow it looks so good!  I love the creepy day-of-the-dead motif in the South American levels.  Some of the later levels are hard though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2009)

How much did you get it for?  You should have waited for the GOTY edition that comes out next week as it comes with $30 worth of DLC and 18 exclusive levels for $59.99.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I only pimp because I worked on the GOTY edition


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 3, 2009)

So I was right, they did offer you a job


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 3, 2009)

Are those levels gonna be up for DLC eventually?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2009)

At the moment, nope.



MechaTC said:


> So I was right, they did offer you a job


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 13, 2009)

This game is so great. I'm hitting myself for not getting it sooner. But then I wouldn't have all the free dlc and bonus levels.

Building contraptions is the most fun thing ever


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2009)

Creating will eat up so much of your time, it's not even funny.  Gratz on getting the game though!


*Spoiler*: _Anyways, I made a full functioning SD Gundam :3_ 














A vid will soon follow once I solidify everything.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 14, 2009)

I hope this thing kills you less than that very first mech you ever made XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> I hope this thing kills you less than that very first mech you ever made XD



Haha, no kidding right?  But don't worry, I've made the thing extremely stable plus you have control of shooting either left/right or shielding yourself.  My abilities have come a long way since then.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 14, 2009)

Lacks Jesus Yamato


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 14, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> I hope this thing kills you less than that very first mech you ever made XD



I just played that level the other night XD

I died quite a bit, but thankfully I finished it 



Donkey Show said:


> Creating will eat up so much of your time, it's not even funny.  Gratz on getting the game though!
> 
> A vid will soon follow once I solidify everything.



You are right...I started doing experiments at around 3 on saturday and ended up going till 1:30 am (w/ a break for dinner of course). The time flew by.

Now that I finished the 1P game, now it is all level stuff. And lbcentral is a great place. I wouldn't have even thought of logic gates if it wasn't for that place. Not that I need that for my first level though. (alien invasion! w/ flying saucers and a mothership).

btw, the rockets helped A TON on my saucer. I was able to make it entirely out of cardboard (minus the grab material for the canons) and it flew just fine. Thanks for the help.

And as soon as you get that up, let me know. I need to play in that new gundam. I hope it plays as good as it looks


----------



## squilliam (Sep 14, 2009)

has anyone ever made a Bleach/Naruto/One Piece level in LBP?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2009)

squilliam said:


> has anyone ever made a Bleach/Naruto/One Piece level in LBP?



There are so many horrible ones, it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 15, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anyways, I made a full functioning SD Gundam :3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That chibi gundam is sooo cute


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2009)

Woo!  Just finished finalizing my Mm Gundam!  Here's a vid to show its capabilities.  

ITS A GUNDAM!!!


----------



## Corran (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy shit DS  I want 
And how would I find all your levels? I haven't played LBP since I got my PS3 back from Sony and all my gamedata was wiped


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Creating will eat up so much of your time, it's not even funny.  Gratz on getting the game though!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Anyways, I made a full functioning SD Gundam :3_
> ...



Holy shit, you make me wish I didn't sell this game.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 17, 2009)

crazy! I can't believe what you pulled off there. the only thing that puzzles me is how you got the neutral position grab to not affect either of the guns. 

could you have the chamber sack boy is in be an inverted triangle shaped slope that when he isn't grabbing something, he drops down a bit out of reach and can grab some material at the bottom? then if he wanted to do the weapon fire, he'd move slightly up left or right when you hit the directional pad and be within grabbing distance of the grab material for the guns?

Probably wrong though. Still a nub : [


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2009)

Corran said:


> Holy shit DS  I want
> And how would I find all your levels? I haven't played LBP since I got my PS3 back from Sony and all my gamedata was wiped



In the search function, type the following: @gevurah22

My levels should show up.  Also, if you check my hearted list, you can find my GOTY level "The Steampunk Samurai" and the other GOTY levels as well. 



Sephiroth said:


> Holy shit, you make me wish I didn't sell this game.



Buy GOTY. =P



MechaTC said:


> crazy! I can't believe what you pulled off there. the only thing that puzzles me is how you got the neutral position grab to not affect either of the guns.
> 
> could you have the chamber sack boy is in be an inverted triangle shaped slope that when he isn't grabbing something, he drops down a bit out of reach and can grab some material at the bottom? then if he wanted to do the weapon fire, he'd move slightly up left or right when you hit the directional pad and be within grabbing distance of the grab material for the guns?
> 
> Probably wrong though. Still a nub : [



LOL, nice guesswork though.  It's just a really small box Sackboy is forced into with a small piece of grabbable material on the top.  The sides are fully grabbable though.  All of this work took a couple months of testing from other projects, with the Mm Gundam being the culmination of all that work beginning with the GOTY level.  

It's definitely something you can't do in one day.   But don't worry.  Just take your time with create mode and it'll all kick in eventually. =)


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish I wasn't so wiped from work when I get home. I also have a puppy to play with who has been in his playpen all day. Otherwise I'd be building in the game daily rather than just on the weekend. 

when the puppy is older and trained, at least I can let him wander the house mostly unsupervised. Having a puppy is like the easy version of a kid. I wonder what it would be like having kids...does that mean no more gaming till they are at least 12 years old? D:

never having kids. for the sake of games.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2009)

they are undying



> Here's what's in the option tab for the water tool:
> 
> -Level (set the level of water in your creating environnement)
> 
> ...



Get in.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> Get in.



Shiiiiet.  I knew that for weeks. 

Anyway, I've been pretty bored at home since the wifey is out of town for a week.  To kill time, I started kitbashing my Sackboy figurines and my SD 00 Gundam kits.







It really made me want SD Gundam DLC bad after messing around with them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2009)

A little more work on my Gundam stage, this time with Zaku combat.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice. Can't wait to play.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2009)

One last update before I head out and get ready to go to England...

Mm Gundam (Beta 1) has been published!


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll try it out first chance I get, most likely friday night.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Oct 28, 2009)

I finally got this game ,bought goty edition not long ago, great levels DS


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Woo!  Just finished finalizing my Mm Gundam!  Here's a vid to show its capabilities.
> 
> ITS A GUNDAM!!!


----------



## squilliam (Oct 30, 2009)

which one was the level that DS made in the GOTY edition?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2009)

۩ReYmДN-dono۩ said:


> I finally got this game ,bought goty edition not long ago, great levels DS



Thanks man. =)



Tehmk said:


> Fucking incredible. I'll be trying that soon.



There's a beta version of it out called Mm Gundam (Beta 1.2), so you know where to look.  Still in testing, but a lot of the issues in that particular level have been taken care of already.



squilliam said:


> which one was the level that DS made in the GOTY edition?



It's called "The Steampunk Samurai."


----------



## squilliam (Nov 1, 2009)

you regulars of this thread will probably know the answer to this better than anyone else:

Is it possible to create custom sound effects? Or import them or something?

For example, you know that "whistling" sound a bomb makes when it's flying through the air? How would I replicate that sound in LBP?

For reference, this is the sound I'm going for: 

EDIT: a flying samurai mech suit, just as expected of DS 

great level by the way, I thoroughly enjoyed it - in fact, it was one of the best of the bunch


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks homeslice. 

As for the custom sounds, the closest thing you can do is find a sound tool that closely emulates it or possibly combine sounds that do so.  You can't use a mic or anything to record special sounds, which would be both hilarious and annoying altogether.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 21, 2010)

BUMP!

New Level:


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 24, 2010)

I just love this game, have you seen some of the Bioshock levels. They are so cool.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2010)

For some reason that I will never truly understand I have yet to post in this topic.  Better late then ever. 

ahem... LittleBigPlanet is one of the best things to happen to this generation.... and when I say generation I don't just mean games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice, very nice work on that level man.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks man!  Here's another one...


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2010)

How did you get those Gundam units?


----------



## Belbwadous (Mar 4, 2010)

*Looking for Little big planet players, go check out my levels.*

Here is a list of my levels :

Simple-C
Simple-C 2
Simple-C 3
Cxplorer's challenge
Wood-C
C-level two


Enjoy!

PSN ID: Cxplorer_Qc_Can


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 5, 2010)

The World said:


> How did you get those Gundam units?



I made them.


----------

